# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie und Maßnahmen zu ihrer Linderung

## Georg_

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*
 1 Einleitung    
 2 Medikamente zur Durchführung einer Hormontherapie    
 3 Wann ist eine Hormontherapie anzuwenden?    
 4 Hitzewallungen    
 5 Einschränkungen der Sexualität    
 6 Muskelschwund und Verringerung der physischen Leistungsfähigkeit    
 7 Gewichtszunahme und metabolisches Syndrom    
 8 Kardiovaskuläre Risiken und Diabetes    
 9 Verkleinerung von Hoden und Penis    
 10 Brustwachstum/Gynäkomastie    
 11 Verlust der Körperbehaarung    
 12 Gelenkschmerzen    
 13 Knochenschwund und -brüche, Osteoporose    
 14 Blutarmut/Anämie    
 15 Fatigue  chronische Müdigkeit    
 16 Psychische Beschwerden    
 17 Kognitive Veränderungen    
 18 Trockene Augen    
 19 Erholung des Testosteronspiegels nach einer Hormontherapie    
 20 Hormontherapie mit Antiandrogenen    
 21 Östrogene zur Linderung der Nebenwirkungen    
 22 Pharmakologie der Präparate zur Hormontherapie    
  a) Zellbiologische Grundlagen    
  b) Orchiektomie    
  c) GnRH Analoga    
  d) GnRH Antagonisten    
  e) Antiandrogene    
  f) Hemmer der Testosteron-Biosynthese    
  g) Neue Androgenrezeptorhemmer    
  h) Östrogene    
 23 Schlußbetrachtung    
 24 Quellenverzeichnis    


*1  Einleitung*
Die Hormontherapie ist eine sehr effektive Therapie gegen das Wachstum des Prostatakrebses. Fast alle Patienten, die nicht durch eine Operation oder Bestrahlung den Tumor beseitigen konnten, müssen irgendwann eine Hormontherapie machen. Diese Therapie wird dann für die verbleibende Lebenszeit angewendet. Oft wird auch bei einer Bestrahlung eine Hormontherapie von zwei bis drei Jahren durchgeführt. 

Eine Hormontherapie ist mit vielen Nebenwirkungen verbunden. Diese treten nicht alle bei jedem Patienten auf und in der Regel auch mit individuell unterschiedlicher Intensität. An manche Nebenwirkungen gewöhnen sich die Patienten auch und manche belasten dessen soziales Umfeld mehr als den Patienten selbst.

Der Arzt wird empfehlen, mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen, wenn er dies aus Sicht der Krebsbekämpfung für richtig erachtet. Viele Ärzte sprechen mit dem Patienten nicht über Nebenwirkungen. Sollte der Arzt ihm alle Nebenwirkungen eingehend erläutern, würden die meisten Patienten große Bedenken haben mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Viele Patienten sprechen später die Nebenwirkungen beim Arzt nicht an oder wissen auch nicht, dass diese durch die Hormontherapie verursacht werden. Manche Ärzte bestätigen dann nur, dass es sich um eine bekannte Nebenwirkung handelt. Der Arzt konzentriert sich auf die Wirkung der Hormontherapie, die durch die Entwicklung des PSA Wertes verfolgt wird und wird dem Patienten oft keine Empfehlungen geben, wie dieser mit den Nebenwirkungen umgehen kann. Entsprechend erwähnt der Beipackzettel der eingesetzten Medikamente nur welche Nebenwirkungen auftreten können, aber nicht, was der Patient dagegen tun könnte. Da die Hormontherapie über viele Jahre angewendet wird, kann dies zu einer große Belastung für den Patienten führen.

Wenn ein neues Medikament zugelassen werden soll, so bedarf dies großer und teurer Studien, sogenannter Phase III Studien. In Bezug auf die Nebenwirkungen der Medikamente für eine Hormontherapie liegen keine entsprechenden, großen Studien vor. Daher basieren die in dieser Arbeit verwendeten Studien auf kleineren Teilnehmerzahlen und haben daher nicht die hohe Evidenzkategorie wie große Phase III Studien. Dies muss man bei der Bewertung der Studienergebnisse berücksichtigen. Diese Studien liefern keine endgültigen Beweise, sind aber deutlich hilfreicher als keine Studien. Manchmal liegen auch Studien mit widersprechenden Ergebnissen vor. Im Rahmen dieser Arbeit konnte aber keine vergleichende Bewertung dieser Studien durchgeführt werden.

Es wird im folgenden ein Überblick über die verschiedenen Nebenwirkungen gegeben, die bei einer Hormontherapie auftreten können und die Möglichkeiten zur Linderung oder Vermeidung dieser Nebenwirkungen aufgezeigt. Ziel ist es den betroffenen Patienten, die eine Hormontherapie machen müssen, damit zu helfen. 

* 2  Medikamente zur Durchführung einer Hormontherapie*
Eine Hormontherapie kann mit verschiedenen Medikamenten durchgeführt werden. Fast immer sind dies sogenannte GnRH-Analoga (Leuprorelin, Goserelin, Triptorelin oder Buserelin)  oder GnRH-Antagonisten (z.B. Degarelix). Außerdem können die Hoden operativ entfernt werden, das ist die sogenannte Orchiektomie. Man bezeichnet die Hormontherapie auch als ADT, diese Abkürzung steht für Androgendeprivationstherapie oder Androgenentzugstherapie. In dieser Arbeit wird die Androgenentzugstherapie mit GnRH-Analoga, GnRH-Antagonisten oder Orchiektomie als ADT bezeichnet und es werden die von diesen Mitteln verursachten Nebenwirkungen behandelt. Daneben gibt es noch Antiandrogene, vor allem Bicalutamid, die andere Nebenwirkungen zeigen und daher in einem gesonderten Kapitel behandelt werden. Die Therapie mit Antiandrogenen wird in diesem Text nicht als ADT bezeichnet. Wird dagegen von Hormontherapie gesprochen, so ist beides, eine ADT und eine Therapie mit Antiandrogenen gemeint.

Die Prostatakrebszellen besitzen Androgen-Rezeptoren die das Testosteron im Körper eines Mannes binden. Dieses Testosteron benötigt die Tumorzelle für ihr weiteres Wachstum. Wenn man den Testosteronspiegel im Körper durch eine ADT senkt, so können die Tumorzellen kein Testosteron aufnehmen und das Wachstum dieser Zellen wird gestoppt. Manche Zellen sterben dadurch auch ab. Andere Tumorzellen sind jedoch resistent und wachsen trotzdem weiter, auch ohne oder mit nur sehr wenig Testosteron.

Eine ADT wird heute weit überwiegend medikamentös durchgeführt, das operative Entfernen der Hoden, die Orchiektomie, wird nur noch selten angewandt. Man kann diese Operation nicht mehr rückgängig machen, wenn starke Nebenwirkungen auftreten sollten. Es sei denn, man führt das Testosteron durch Medikamente wieder zu.

Am häufigsten werden GnRH-Agonisten eingesetzt. Dies sind Spritzen, die es in Ein-, Drei oder Sechs-Monats-Depots gibt. Diese GnRH-Agonisten gibt es in verschiedenen Wirkstoffen, die unter verschiedenen Handelsnamen angeboten werden:
Leuprorelin (Enantone®, Trenantone®, Eligard®)
Goserelin (Zoladex®)
Triptorelin (Decapeptyl®, Pamorelin®)
Buserelin (Profact®, Metrelef®, Suprecor®, Suprefact®)
Am bekanntesten ist der Wirkstoff Leuprorelin. Davon enthält Eligard® doppelt so viel wie die anderen beiden Medikamente Enantone® und Trenantone®.
Daneben gibt es GnRH-Antagonisten, von denen derzeit nur Firmagon® mit dem Wirkstoff Degarelix eine praktische Bedeutung hat.

Die im folgenden betrachteten Nebenwirkungen werden durch Orchiektomie, GnRH-Analoga und GnRH-Antagonisten verursacht. Diese Mittel senken den Testosteronspiegel im Körper ab. Es gibt daneben auch Antiandrogene, die als Tabletten eingenommen werden und eine ganz andere Wirkungsweise haben, so dass diese Nebenwirkungen nicht oder in erheblich geringerem Umfang auftreten. Die Ärzte gehen allgemein davon aus, dass diese Antiandrogene keine so effektive Wirkung gegen den Tumor haben wie die erwähnten GnRH-Agonisten und GnRH-Antagonisten.

* 3  Wann ist eine Hormontherapie anzuwenden?*
Die Nebenwirkungen eine ADT lassen sich natürlich am einfachsten vermeiden, in dem keine Hormontherapie durchgeführt wird. Man sollte daher jeweils genau prüfen, ob wirklich eine Hormontherapie in der aktuellen Situation erforderlich ist. Es gibt verschiedene Krankheitsituationen, in denen eine Hormontherapie eingesetzt wird. Diese sind:

a) Umfangreiche Metastasen werden bereits bei der Diagnose festgestellt
In diesem Fall gehen die Leitlinien davon aus, dass der Krankheitsverlauf durch eine Operation oder Bestrahlung nicht mehr kurativ behandelt werden kann und empfehlen mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Diese wird dann lebenslang fortgeführt. Neuere Studien zeigen allerdings, dass der Krankheitsverlauf auch in dieser Situation durch eine Operation oder Bestrahlung positiv beeinflusst werden kann (Choudhury 2019)(Parker 2018)(Knipper 2019). Auf die Hormontherapie kann in diesem Fall aber trotzdem nicht verzichtet werden.

b) Als begleitende Therapie bei einer Bestrahlung
Wenn sich der Patient, meist bei fortgeschrittenem Alter, für eine Strahlentherapie der Prostata entscheidet, so zeigen Studien, dass der Erfolg dieser Strahlentherapie deutlich verbessert wird, wenn gleichzeitig mit einer ADT begonnen wird. Teilweise wird damit auch schon vor der Bestrahlung begonnen. Umstritten ist, wie lange die ADT in diesem Fall durchzuführen ist. Die grundlegende Studie dazu (Bolla 2009) empfiehlt eine Dauer von 36 Monaten, also drei Jahre. In dieser Studie wurde auch festgestellt, dass sechs Monate ADT keine entsprechende Wirkung hatten. Eine ADT über drei Jahre ist für einen Patienten eine erhebliche Belastung und manche der eingetretenen Nebenwirkungen, wie erektile Dysfunktion, bilden sich oft nach dem Ende der ADT nicht mehr zurück. Kritiker dieser Studie wenden ein, dass zum Zeitpunkt dieser Studie mit niedrigeren Strahlendosen als heute gearbeitet wurde und daher jetzt möglicherweise eine kürzere Dauer der begleitenden ADT möglich sei. Es gibt jetzt eine neuere, Phase-III Studie (Nabid 2018), die feststellte, dass 18 Monate begleitende ADT die gleiche Wirkung wie eine ADT über 36 Monate hat. Bei neueren Bestrahlungstechniken, die mit höheren Strahlendosen arbeiten wie die SBRT Bestrahlung, konnte kein Vorteil für eine begleitende ADT festgestellt werden. Auch bei der Brachytherapie zeigte sich ein längeres Überleben bei nur 6 Monaten ADT gegenüber einer längeren ADT (Stone 2018).

c) Als begleitende Therapie bei einer Salvage-Bestrahlung
Wenn nach einer Prostata-Operation der PSA Wert ansteigt, so wird oft eine Bestrahlung der Prostata durchgeführt, um dort möglicherweise vorhandene Tumorreste zu beseitigen. In diesem Fall sehen die Leitlinien keine begleitende Hormontherapie vor. In Studien wurde jedoch eine begleitende ADT von sechs Monaten (Carrie 2019) oder eine Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid von 24 Monaten (Shipley 2017) mit gutem Erfolg durchgeführt. Vor allem bei Patienten mit höherem Risiko kann daher eine entsprechende Hormontherapie sinnvoll sein. Die Studie von Shipley wurde vor kurzem neu ausgewertet (Spratt 2019). Dabei wurde deutlich, dass die begleitende Hormontherapie nur bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko einen Vorteil zeigte. Als Patienten mit hohem Risiko wurden Betroffene mit eine PSA Wert von größer 1,5 ng/ml vor Beginn der Bestrahlung eingestuft.

d) Bei einem biochemischen Rezidiv
In vielen Fällen steigt nach einer Bestrahlung oder einer Salvage-Bestrahlung nach Operation der PSA Wert wieder an. In der Regel ist der Betroffene und sein soziales Umfeld darüber sehr besorgt. Die überwiegende Mehrheit der Urologen wird daraufhin mit einer ADT beginnen. Der PSA Wert fällt daraufhin stark, der Patient ist zufrieden und der Arzt ebenfalls. Die Frage ist allerdings, ob angesichts der Nebenwirkungen einer ADT dieses Vorgehen in dieser Situation sinnvoll ist. Vorliegende Studien konnten durch eine Senkung des PSA Wertes kein längeres Überleben nachweisen. Zwei kleinere Studien (Messing 2006)(Duchesne 2016, TOAD Studie) können auf Grund viel zu niedriger Teilnehmerzahlen keine validen Aussagen dazu machen. So zeigte eine gemeinsame Auswertung der TOAD und der ELAAT Studien keinen Vorteil für einen frühen Beginn der ADT (Loblaw 2018). Die Leitlinien empfehlen daher, den Anstieg des PSA Wertes nicht mit einer ADT zu bekämpfen. Diese Empfehlung der Leitline bleibt jedoch weitgehend unbeachtet. So wurde in einer deutschen Studie festgestellt, dass 70% der Patienten, die mit einer ADT begannen, noch keine Metastasen zeigten (Hupe 2018).

Die Leitlinie erwähnt, man solle bei einem steigenden PSA Wert in dieser Situation mit einer Hormontherapie beginnen bei (Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom, Erläuterung zu Punkt 6.16):
 einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit < 3 Monate;
 symptomatischer lokaler Progression;
 nachgewiesener Fernmetastasierung.

Man geht wohl davon aus, dass bei einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit kleiner als drei Monaten von vorhandenen Metastasen auszugehen ist. Unter symptomatischer lokaler Progression ist das Auftreten von Schmerzen durch Metastasen gemeint, mit Fernmetastasierung Metastasen außerhalb des Beckenbereichs. Diese Metastasen sollten aber mit einem CT oder Knochenszintigramm festgestellt werden und nicht mit einem PSMA PET/CT, das viel früher als die von der Leitlinie zugrunde gelegten Studien Metastasen nachweisen kann.

Wenn der Betroffene von dem PSA Anstieg sehr beunruhigt ist, kann man auch eine intermittierende Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid durchführen, um den PSA Wert zu senken. Dieses Mittel hat nur geringe Nebenwirkungen und kann im sechsmonatigen Wechsel eingesetzt werden. Wenn Bicalutamid keine Wirkung mehr hat, können ein GnRH-Analogon oder andere Medikamente wie Flutamid eingesetzt werden.

e) Hormontherapie nach einer Operation
Bei anderen Tumorarten, z.B. Darmkrebs, wird nach der Operation eine Chemotherapie durchgeführt, um verbliebene Tumorzellen dadurch abzutöten. Damit vergleichbar kann man auch nach einer Prostata-Operation eine sechsmonatige ADT durchführen. Wie in einer großen Studie gezeigt wurde, führt dies auch bei Patienten mit hohem Risiko zu einem sehr guten Krankheitsverlauf über zehn Jahre nach der Operation (Dorff 2011, Hussain 2018a).

*4  Hitzewallungen*
Die ADT senkt den Testosteronspiegel und in der Folge davon den Östrogenspiegel. Das Senken des Östrogenspiegels bewirkt beim Mann Hitzewallungen wie sie auch von Frauen in den Wechseljahren bekannt sind (Russell 2017)(Taylor 2016). Diese Hitzewallungen treten bei etwa 60% der Männer während einer ADT auf (Walker 2013). Sie führen zu Schwindel, Herzklopfen und ausgeprägten Schlafstörungen. Allein diese an sich harmlose Nebenwirkung veranlasst einen großen Teil der Patienten die ADT abzubrechen (Allan 2014).


(Bild aus Frydenberg 2019)

Das abgesenkte Östrogen senkt den Temperatursollwert im präoptischen Bereich des vorderen Hypothalamus (Allan 2014). Die Änderungen der Temperatur der Haut wird von spezialisierten Nervenzellen registriert und an das Rückenmark gemeldet. Die Signale werden von dort aus ins Stammhirn weitergeleitet, und zwar an die Nervenzellen in einer Stammhirnregion namens Nukleus parabrachialis. Dies aktiviert wiederum die erwähnte präoptische Region (Nakamura 2008). Wurde dort der Temperatursollwert durch den Östrogenmangel gesenkt, so beginnt man zu schwitzen obwohl die Außentemperatur dies nicht erforderlich machen würde. Dieser Temperatursollwert ist nun individuell unterschiedlich stark gestört, so dass die Patienten unterschiedlich starke Beschwerden haben.

Bei Patienten, die diese Zusammenhänge kennen, lösen diese Beschwerden keine Besorgnis aus. Luftdurchlässige Kleidung aus Baumwolle, niedrige Temperaturen im Schlafzimmer und die Vermeidung bekannter Faktoren, die eine Hitzewallung auslösen können, ermöglichen den Patienten diese Beschwerden zu bewältigen. Als solche Faktoren werden genannt: erhöhte Umgebungstemperaturen, Stress, Angstzustände, scharfe Lebensmittel, Kaffee und Alkohol. Als Hausmittel gegen Hitzewallungen wird auch Salbeitee empfohlen (Janzer 2009). Als Alternative zu Salbeitee gibt es auch Tabletten mit Salbeiblätter-Trockenextrakt, die unter dem Namen Sweatosan angebotenen werden.

Frauen und teilweise auch Männer verwenden pflanzliche Mittel gegen Hitzewallungen. Dies sind die Wirkstoffe der Traubensilberkerze, die unter dem Namen Remifen und Remifen plus angeboten werden. Außerdem sibirischer Rhabarber, der unter dem Namen femiLoges im Handel ist. Darüber hinaus gibt es diverse Kombinationspräparate mit verschiedenen weiteren Pflanzenstoffen. Man bezeichnet diese teilweise als  Phytoöstrogene, da sie eine  strukturelle Ähnlichkeit mit den  Östrogenen besitzen. Diese Ähnlichkeit ermöglicht offenbar eine Bindung an Östrogenrezeptoren.

Es gibt weitere Möglichkeiten, diese Hitzewallungen zu bekämpfen. Bei Frauen wird eine Östrogen-Ersatztherapie mit Östradiol-Pflastern angeboten. Da die Hitzewallungen auch beim Mann durch einen niedrigen Östrogenspiegel verursacht werden, wirken diese Pflaster auch bei Männern (Gerber 2000).
Man kann auch Medikamente nehmen, die allerdings mit Nebenwirkungen verbunden sind. So können Antidepressiva der SNRI oder SSRI Klassen wie Gabapentin(Neurontin®) und Venlafaxin(Effexor®) oder auch Clonidin eingesetzt werden (Barbieri 2013) (Laufer 1982) (Loprinzi 1994) (Loprinzi 2009) (Boekhout 2008). Außerdem lassen sich Cyproteronacetat(Androcur®) oder eine Spritze Medroxyprogesteronacetat(MPA) (Provesa®) gegen Hitzewallungen einsetzen (Irani 2009). 
Die Prostatakrebsleitlinie erwähnt zur Linderung von Hitzewallungen Cyproteronacetat  in einer Dosierung von 50 mg 2 x 1 Tbl. oder 300 mg i.m. alle zwei Wochen. Außerdem werden Östrogene und Progesteron sowie Clonidin oder Antidepressiva erwähnt. (Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom, Erläuterung zu Punkt 6.16)

Schließlich kann auch Akupunktur eingesetzt werden, um die Hitzewallungen zu reduzieren (Beer 2010)(Frisk 2014). Damit konnten bei 41% der Patienten die Hitzewallungen um mehr als 50 % reduziert werden (Beer 2010). Empfohlen wird eine Behandlung zweimal die Woche während der ersten vier Wochen, danach einmal die Woche für sechs weitere Wochen. Folgende Punkte sollen dabei genadelt werden: 
bilateral: Gallenblasen Gb 34, Blasen Bl 15, Bl 23, Bl 32, 
unilateral: Dumai GV/Du 20, Herz He 7, Kreislauf Ks 6, Leber Le 2 und Milz Mi 6. 
Die Punkte Bl 23 und Bl 32 erhalten eine Niedrig-Frequenz Elektrostimulation (2 Hz)
(Beer 2010). Die angegebenen Organe beziehen sich auf die Mediane, auf denen die Punkte liegen.

Bei all diesen Mitteln muss man berücksichtigen, dass ein Placebo bei etwa 25% der Patienten zu einer Besserung der Hitzewallungen um über 50% führt (Kaplan 2014). Dies entsprach in einer Studie der Wirkung von niedrig dosiertem Gabapentin (Loprinzi 2009).

* 5  Einschränkungen der Sexualität*
Durch die ADT kommt es bei fast allen Patienten zu Erektionsstörungen, also einer erektilen Dysfunktion. Das heißt, es ist keine Erektion des Penis mehr möglich. 


(Bild aus van Oort 2019)

Vielfach ist zusätzlich die Potenz der Patienten bereits vor Beginn der ADT altersbedingt oder durch eine Operation oder Bestrahlung geschwächt. Ebenfalls schwächt die Gewichtszunahme während einer ADT die Potenz (Hatzimouratidis 2007). Darüber hinaus lässt die Libido, also das Interesse an Sexualität, durch die ADT stark nach. Diese Nebenwirkungen müssen auch mit der Partnerin des Patienten besprochen werden, da die Partnerschaft davon sehr beeinträchtigt werden kann. Über 80% der Patienten stellen ihre sexuellen Aktivitäten während einer ADT ein (Walker 2013).

Jeder Mann hat nachts, meist unbemerkt, Erektionen. Diese finden nach Beginn der ADT auf Grund der Absenkung des Testosterons nicht mehr statt. Durch die mangelnde Libido reduziert der Patient ebenfalls die Zahl der Erektionen. Dies führt nach ungefähr sechs Monaten zu einer Penisatropie, die Schwellkörper schrumpfen und eine Erektion ist nicht mehr möglich, da das Abfließen des Blutes aus den Schwellkörpern nicht mehr verhindert werden kann (Aoun 2015). Diese Penisatropie beginnt sich schon nach einigen Wochen zu entwickeln. Daher sind ein großer Teil der Patienten auch nach dem Ende der ADT dauerhaft impotent. Dem kann nur entgegengewirkt werden, wenn der Patient trotz mangelnder Libido regelmäßig für Erektionen sorgt! Eine Impotenz nach dem Ende der ADT wird in vielen Fällen die Partnerschaft weiter belasten. Sie hat oft gravierende Auswirkungen auf die Psyche. Es kann zur Vereinsamung aufgrund von Scham, auf eine Einstellung sexueller Aktivitäten und einem Verlust des Selbstwertgefühls kommen.

Ein Mann kann auch ohne Erektion durch entsprechende Stimulation einen Orgasmus haben. Auch die Frau benötigt keine Penetration, um zu einem Orgasmus zu kommen. Viele Paare haben daher gemeinsamen Sex in dem sie sich entsprechend darauf eingestellt haben. Darüber hinaus lässt sich eine erektile Dysfunktion durch Medikamente, die die Erektion verstärken oder andere Maßnahmen teilweise beheben. Geeignete Medikamente sind z.B. Sildenafil (Viagra®) oder Tadalafil (Cialis®), die mittlerweile als Generika verfügbar sind. Der Testosteron-Entzug während einer ADT soll allerdings die Wirkung dieser Medikamente reduzieren (White 2015) (Alhathal 2012). Dies gilt insbesondere wenn bereits eine Penisatropie eingetreten ist. 
Alternativ gibt es auch den Wirkstoff Alprostadil, der vom Patienten selbst injiziert werden muss. Dieser ist auch dann wirksam, wenn die Erektionsstörungen durch eine Schädigung der Nerven im Rahmen einer Prostataoperation hervorgerufen wurden. Dieser Wirkstoff kann als Fertigspritze, Harnröhrenstäbchen (MUSE®) oder Gel verabreicht werden. Die Spritze hat etwa die Größe einer Insulinspritze und damit wird das Mittel direkt in den Schwellkörper des Penis injiziert. Man nennt dies auch eine Schwellkörper-Autoinjektions-Therapie (SKAT). Das Gel wird dagegen mit einem Applikator in die Harnröhre gedrückt. Die erste Anwendung und Einweisung erfolgt in der Regel durch den Urologen, der erst danach ein Rezept ausstellen sollte. 
Eine Erektion lässt sich auch mit einer Vakuumpumpe herbeiführen. Anschließend wird ein Gummiring über die Penisbasis gestülpt, der das Abfließen des Blutes verhindert. Nach einiger Übung ist das erfolgreich einsetzbar.
Schließlich gibt es noch Schwellkörperprothesen, die im Rahmen einer Operation in den Penis implantiert werden. Diese Operation kann recht schmerzhaft sein. Alle diese Mittel setzen allerdings voraus, dass trotz ADT ausreichend Libido für sexuelle Aktivitäten verblieben ist.

* 6  Muskelschwund und Verringerung der physischen Leistungsfähigkeit*
Durch das Absenken des Testosteronspiegels kommt es zu einer Reduktion der Muskelmasse (Sarkopenie). Nach 12 Monaten sind beispielsweise einer Studie von Smith zufolge im Mittel 3,8 % der Muskelmasse zurückgegangen (Smith 2004). Dies führt zu einer verminderten Leistungsfähigkeit, die sich bei den Patienten meist deutlich bemerkbar macht (Storer 2012). Treppensteigen, bergauf gehen usw. fällt deutlich schwerer. Im Bodybuilding Bereich wird oft Testosteron zugeführt, um die Muskelmasse zu erhöhen. Entsprechend vermindert sich die Muskelmasse, wenn das Testosteron durch eine ADT gesenkt wird.

Dem Muskelschwund kann nur durch regelmäßiges Krafttraining entgegengewirkt werden (Galvão 2006). Frauen, können trotz niedrigem Testosteronspiegel durch Krafttraining Muskeln aufbauen. Krafttraining bedeutet Gewichtheben, Kniebeugen, Klimmzüge, Liegestützen oder Übungen an entsprechenden Geräten, die am besten in einem Fitnesszentrum unter Anleitung eines Trainers durchgeführt werden. Krafttraining verbessert das Befinden der Patienten deutlich (Segal 2003).

* 7  Gewichtszunahme und metabolisches Syndrom*
Nach dem Beginn der ADT tritt bei den meisten Patienten eine Gewichtszunahme ein. Diese ist nicht durch die Testosteronabsenkung sondern durch die resultierende Östrogenabsenkung bedingt (Finkelstein 2013). 


(Bild aus Meerleer 2016)

Die Gewichtszunahme beträgt im Mittel 1,8%, dies sind bei einem Gewicht von 90 kg also 1,6 kg. Wie bereits erwähnt, geht jedoch die Muskelmasse zurück (sarcopenic obesity). Der dadurch bedingte Gewichtsverlust wird durch einen Zuwachs an Körperfett überkompensiert. Das Körperfett erhöht sich um 11%, also ganz erheblich (Smith 2004). Andere Studien berichten von unterschiedlichen Werten. Der Zuwachs an Körperfett erhöht die kardiovaskulären Risiken und kann zu einem metabolischen Syndrom führen (Smith 2001a). Die Symptome für ein metabolische Syndrom beginnen sich bereits innerhalb von 12 bis 24 Wochen nach Beginn der ADT zu entwickeln (Østergren 2018)(Mitzuzuka 2016).

Unter dem Begriff Metabolisches Syndrom werden verschiedene Krankheiten und Risikofaktoren für Herz-/Kreislauferkrankungen zusammengefasst, die sich in der Regel durch eine Überernährung entwickeln. Folgende Symptome bzw. Krankheitsbilder treten beim Metabolischen Syndrom meist gemeinsam auf (Nguyen 2015):
     starkes Übergewicht mit meist bauchbetonter Fetteinlagerung (Adipositas)
     Bluthochdruck 
 erhöhter Blutzuckerspiegel (gestörter Zuckerstoffwechsel in Form einer
 Insulinunempfindlichkeit bzw. -Resistenz),  eine Hauptursache für Diabetes
 gestörter Fettstoffwechsel, Hypertriglyzeridämie und erniedrigtes HDL-Cholesterin

Das metabolische Syndrom wird neben dem Rauchen als der entscheidende Risikofaktor für Erkrankungen der arteriellen Gefäße, insbesondere die koronare Herzkrankheit, angesehen. Männer mit einem metabolischen Syndrom sterben doppelt so häufig an einem Herzinfarkt oder Schlaganfall wie gesunde Männer. Das Risiko eine Diabetes mellitus zu entwickeln ist fünfmal höher (International Diabetes Federation).

Es gibt verschiedene Definitionen für das Metabolische Syndrom. Am häufigsten wird für die Diagnose wohl die Definition des National Cholesterol Education Program (NCEP-ATP-III) verwendet. Danach müssen mindestens drei der unten angeführten Kriterien erfüllt sein (Grundy 2005):

    Abdominelle (Bauch betreffende) Adipositas (Männer ≥ 102 cm Taillenumfang)
    Erhöhte Triglyzerid-Konzentration (≥ 150 mg/dl) 
    Erniedrigtes HDL-Cholesterin (Männer ≤ 40 mg/dl)
    Erhöhter Blutdruck (≥130/85 mmHg)
    Erhöhte Nüchternglukose (≥ 110 mg/dl) (Blutabnahme vor dem Frühstück)

Durch die ADT werden diese Risikofaktoren für Herz-/Kreislauferkrankungen erhöht. Das oben erwähnte, zusätzliche Gewicht lagert sich als Fett vor allem im Bauchbereich an. Vielfach wurde auch während einer ADT ein erhöhter Blutdruck festgestellt (Higano 2003)(Smith 2001a). 

Männer, die eine ADT durchführen, entwickeln eine geringere Insulinempfindlichkeit und damit eine höhere Insulinresistenz (Smith 2006) (Higano 2003). Es wird daher empfohlen, die ADT mit Metformin zu kombinieren (Nguyen 2015). Ob dies auch bei durch ADT induzierten Insulinresistenz zutrifft, ist umstritten (Mahalingam 2018). Die Frage, welche Wirkung die Einnahme von Metformin hat, um dieses Risiko zu reduzieren und gleichzeitig den Tumor zu bekämpfen, wird derzeit im Rahmen der STAMPEDE Studie untersucht (Gilbert 2018).

Schließlich wird auch der Fettstoffwechsel durch die ADT verändert. So erhöht sich jeweils im Mittel der Cholesterinspiegel um 9 %, das High Density Lipoprotein Cholesterin, kurz HDL-C, um 11,3 % und das Low Density Lipoprotein Cholesterin, kurz LDL-C, um 7,3 %. Darüber hinaus erhöhten sich die Triglyceride um 26,5 % (Higano 2003). Diese erhöhten Blutwerte bzw. Fettstoffwechselstörungen sind Kennzeichen für ein metabolisches Syndrom. Es ist daher nachvollziehbar, dass in einer Studie bei über 50% der Patienten während einer langfristigen ADT ein metabolisches Syndrom festgestellt wurde während dies nur bei 20% der gesunden Männer der Fall war (Braga-Basaria 2006). Es ist daher sinnvoll, Patienten vor einer ADT auf diese Risiken hinzuweisen, eine Ernährungsberatung durchzuführen und während der Therapie die Faktoren für ein metabolisches Syndrom zu überwachen (Mitzuzuka). 
Es gibt Medikamente um einige der Symptome des metabolischen Syndroms zu lindern. So kann das Cholesterin mit Statinen gesenkt werden, es gibt blutdrucksenkende Mittel gegen Bluthochdruck und Thrombozytenaggregationshemmer, wie z.B. Aspirin, zur Verhinderung von Blutgerinnseln. Außerdem wurde in einer Studie festgestellt, dass eine Ergänzung der ADT mit Toremifen den Cholesterinspiegel um 4,7% senkte, das LDL-C um 7,0% und Triglyceride um 17,6%. Dagegen stieg das HDL-C um 7,2% (Smith 2010). Ein zu niedriges HDL-C ist ein Risikofaktor. Sinnvoller ist allerdings eine gesunde Ernährung und sportliche Betätigung. Die aus dem metabolischen Syndrom resultierenden kardiovaskulären Risiken bei Patienten während einer ADT werden im folgenden Kapitel dargestellt.

* 8  Kardiovaskuläre Risiken und Diabetes*
In wie weit die ADT ein Risikofaktor für kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen ist, konnte in Studien nicht eindeutig belegt werden. Hier eine Übersicht über die vorliegenden Studien:


In der Graphik (O'Farrell 2015) sind oben die randomisierten Studien aufgeführt (RCT) und darunter die retrospektiven und beobachtenden Studien, die generell eine niedrigere Evidenz als die randomisierten Studien haben. Wenn der blaue Punkt links oder auf der senkrechten Linie liegt, so konnte ein Risiko für kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen nicht nachgewiesen werden. Dagegen wird von einem Risiko für kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen berichtet, wenn der blaue Punkt rechts von der senkrechten Linie liegt. Die randomisierten Studien konnten überwiegend kein Risiko für kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen feststellen, die beobachtenden Studien, also die mit der niedrigeren Evidenz, dagegen schon. O'Farrell hat alle diese Studien zusammengefasst und für Patienten unter ADT ein um 21% (HR 1,21) erhöhtes, kardiovaskuläres Risiko errechnet. Ein niedrigeres Risiko errechnete er für Antiandrogene wie Bicalutamid. Hier ergab sich ein um 13% vermindertes Risiko gegenüber der Kontrollgruppe. Da sich auch bei Patienten mit Orchiektomie ein erhöhtes kardiovaskuläres Risiko zeigte, schließt O'Farrell daraus, dass das abgesenkte Testosteron durch die damit verbundenen metabolischen Symptome zu dem erhöhten kardiovaskulären Risiken führt. Bicalutamid wäre danach besser als Hormontherapie für Patienten mit bestehenden kardiovaskulären Risiken geeignet. Die Ergebnisse der Studie von O'Farrell werden teilweise in Zweifel gezogen (Shore 2019). In Verbindung mit weiteren Studien sah sich jedoch die amerikanische FDA veranlasst, auf den Beipackzetteln der GnRH-Analoga eine Warnung vor kardiovaskulären Risiken zu verlangen und die American Heart Association gab eine Information heraus, in der vor kardiovaskulären Risiken während einer ADT gewarnt wird (Levine 2010).

Unter Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen versteht man Herzinfarkt, Herzstillstand, Herzversagen, Schlaganfall, Herzmuskelstörungen, Angina pectoris, Herzrhythmusstörungen und Erkrankung der Herzkranzgefäße (Haque 2017). Der Grund für diese vermuteten kardiovaskulären Risiken konnte bisher nicht mit Sicherheit ermittelt werden. Man nimmt an, dass sich durch die GnRH Analoga die Ablagerungen (arteriosklerotische Plaques) in den Arterien lösen. Werden diese mit dem Blut in kleinere Gefäße gespült, können sie diese verstopfen. Dies kann eine Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankung auslösen (Roe 2016). Besonders betroffen von diesem Risiko sind Patienten, die vor Beginn der ADT bereits Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen hatten (Haque 2017). Dies ist offenbar die Mehrheit der Prostatakrebspatienten. In einer Studie wurde festgestellt, dass 51% der Patienten diese Vorerkrankungen hatten und zusätzlich 9% Diabetiker waren (Daskivich 2013). 
Dies ist in sofern relevant, da Prostatakrebspatienten mit kardiovaskulären Vorerkrankungen generell ein höheres Risiko haben aus anderen Gründen als Prostatakrebs zu versterben. In einer Studie waren Patienten ohne Vorerkrankungen nur in 16% der Fälle, dagegen Patienten mit kardiovaskulären Vorerkrankungen in 49% der Fälle innerhalb von 10 Jahren aus anderen Gründen als Prostatakrebs verstorben (Chamie 2001, Figure 1). Kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen stellen also ein erhebliches Risiko zu versterben dar, auch ohne ADT.

Einige Studien berichten, dass eine Therapie mit dem GnRH-Antagonisten Degarelix(Firmagon®) ein geringeres Risiko für Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen haben soll. In der Studie von Margel wurde dies bei Patienten gezeigt, bei denen vor Beginn der ADT Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen aufgetreten waren (Margel 2019). Bei 33,3 % dieser Patienten mit kardiovaskulären Vorerkrankungen, die mit einem GnRH Analogon behandelt wurden, traten Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen auf, während dies nur bei 4,8 % dieser Patienten der Fall war, die mit Degarelix behandelt wurden. Sicherlich wären bei Patienten, die vor der ADT keine bestehenden kardiovaskulären Risiken hatten, insgesamt niedrigere Prozentwerte ermittelt worden. Es wird gerade eine große Studie mit dem Namen PRONOUNCE durchgeführt, die klären soll, ob Degarelix bei Patienten mit kardiovaskulären Vorerkrankungen wirklich zu weniger kardiovaskulären Problemen führt als ein GnRH Analogon (Slovin 2018).

Man sollte daher während einer ADT die Risikofaktoren für Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen reduzieren. Die Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung nennt folgende Risikofaktoren:

     Rauchen
     Hohe Cholesterinwerte
     Zuckerkrankheit (Altersdiabetes Typ II)
     Bluthochdruck
     Übergewicht
     Ungesunde Ernährung 
     Bewegungsmangel
     Psychosoziale Stressoren 

Viele dieser Faktoren werden aber durch die ADT gefördert, wie hohe Cholesterinwerte (Smith 2002), Risiko von Diabetes, Gewichtszunahme und damit einhergehend Bluthochdruck sowie Stress durch die Tumorerkrankung und -behandlung. 

Die American Heart Association empfiehlt das ABCDE System, um kardiovaskuläre Risiken zu reduzieren (Bhatia 2016):
A) Awareness und Aspirin: Bewusstsein für kardiovaskuläre Risiken beim Patienten erreichen, prophylaktisch eine 75 bis 100 mg Tablette Aspirin pro Tag einnehmen.
B) Blutdruck: dieser sollte unter 140/90 mm Hg liegen. Zur Senkung des Blutdrucks sollen ACE-Hemmer, wie Captopril, Enalapril usw., verwendet werden.
C) Cholesterin und Cigaretten: zu hohe Cholesterin-Werte können durch eine Diät oder mit Statinen in den Referenzbereich gebracht werden. Das Rauchen sollte wegen der vielfältigen, schädlichen Wirkungen eingestellt werden.
D) Diabetes und Diät: der Blutzucker-Wert sollte überwacht werden und durch Diät oder Metformin eine Diabetes-Erkrankung vermieden werden. Die Ernährung sollte auf mehr Früchte, Gemüse und Vollwertbrot umgestellt werden. Mit der Nahrung sollten mehr als 600 IU Vitamin D und weniger als 1200 mg Kalzium pro Tag aufgenommen werden.
E) Exercise (Sport): 150 Minuten moderater Sport sollte in der Woche durchgeführt werden. Ungeübte Patienten sollten anfangs mit weniger Minuten beginnen.

Diabetes ist eine Gruppe von Stoffwechselstörungen des Kohlenhydratstoffwechsels. Sie entstehen durch einen Mangel an Insulin oder einer abgeschwächten Wirksamkeit des Insulins (Insulinresistenz). Die daraus resultierende chronische Überzuckerung führt zu Schäden am Nervensystem und am Blutgefäßsystem. 
Die ADT steigert das Körperfett in der Bauchregion, das als Risikofaktor für Diabetes gilt. Außerdem reduziert sie innerhalb von zwölf Wochen die Insulinresistenz und damit ebenfalls das Risiko für Diabetes (Keating 2006). Einen Zusammenhang zwischen Diabetes und ADT belegt derzeit nur eine retrospektive Studie. Danach hatten Patienten mit einer ADT 42% häufiger Diabetes als die Kontrollgruppe (Keating 2006). 

* 9  Verkleinerung von Hoden und Penis*
Eine längere ADT führt zu einer Verkleinerung der Hoden auf etwa Haselnussgröße. Das ist bei 93% der Patienten der Fall (Walker 2013). Dies führt zu bleiben Schäden, die auch die Produktion von Spermien erheblich schädigen (Hadiselimović 1987). Die antihormonelle Therapie behindert die Bildung gesunder Spermien daher sehr stark und die Fruchtbarkeit geht normalerweise verloren.

Auch der Penis schrumpft (Higano 2003). In der Studie von Park wurde die eregierte Länge vor und nach der ADT gemessen. Vor der Therapie waren es im Mittel 10,76 cm. Nach 24 Monaten ADT war die Penislänge im Mittel auf 8,05 cm zurückgegangen (Park 2011). Nach 15 Monaten ging die Länge nicht weiter zurück.

Grundsätzlich vergrößern sich die Hoden und der Penis teilweise wieder, wenn die ADT beendet wird. Nach langer Dauer kann es aber sein, dass sich nur ein Hoden wieder erholt, was optisch zu einer asymetrischen Erscheinung führt.

Meist wurden die Patienten vor einer ADT mit einer Prostataoperation oder Bestrahlung therapiert. Dies führte ebenfalls zu einer Reduktion der Penislänge. Die ADT reduziert die Penislänge weiter.

----------


## Georg_

* 10  Brustwachstum/Gynäkomastie*


(Bild Wikimedia Commons)

Das Brustwachstum entsteht offenbar aus einem Ungleichgewicht zwischen dem  Testosteronspiegel und dem Östrogenspiegel. Bei Frauen wird das Brustwachstum durch Östrogene verursacht. Beim Mann wird das Brustwachstum auch durch Östrogene verursacht, aber durch Testosteron gehemmt (Swerdloff 2019). Verändert sich nun die Relation von Östrogen, das das Brustwachstum fördert, gegenüber dem hemmendem Testosteron in der Weise, dass im Verhältnis mehr Östrogene vorhanden sind, so führt dies zu einer Gynäkomastie (Perdonà 2005). Dabei hängt der Umfang des Brustwachstums davon ab, wie hoch der Östrogenspiegel ist. Bei einer Therapie mit einem GnRH Agonisten sinken sowohl Testosteron als auch Östrogen, allerdings das Östrogen nicht so stark. Es kommt daher zu einem geringen Brustwachstum durch das etwas mehr verfügbare Östrogen. 
Durch ein Antiandrogen wie Bicalutamid werden auch die Androgenrezeptoren im Brustgewebe blockiert, die das Testosteron aufnehmen, mit dem normalerweise das Brustwachstum gehemmt wird (DiLorenzo 2005). Außerdem wird durch Bicalutamid das Testosteron erhöht und der Östrogenspiegel sogar noch deutlich mehr. Beispielsweise wurde in der Studie von Smith festgestellt, dass bei einer Therapie mit Leuprorelin das Testosteron um 96% sank und das Östrogen um 77%. Dagegen stieg das Testosteron bei der Bicalutamid Therapie um 97% und das Östrogen um 146% (Smith 2004). Bei einer Bicalutamid Therapie tritt daher erheblich häufiger ein Brustwachstum auf als bei einer ADT mit Leuprorelin oder einem anderen GnRH Analogon. 
Wird eine kombinierte Therapie mit einem GnRH-Analogon und Bicalutamid durchgeführt, so verstärkt sich das Brustwachstum etwas, aber nicht so stark wie bei einer Bicalutamid Monotherapie. Der Östrogenspiegel wird durch das GnRH-Analogon deutlich reduziert.
Man kann eine Hormontherapie auch mit Estradiol-Pflastern durchführen. Die Zufuhr von Östrogen führt zu einem Absenken des Testosteronspiegels (Langley 2013). In diesem Fall ist sehr viel mehr Östrogen verfügbar als Testosteron und es kommt entsprechend häufig zu Brustwachstum.

Ein Übersicht, wie häufig Gynäkomastie bei den verschiedenen Arten der Hormontherpie auftritt ist der folgenden Tabelle zu entnehmen.

 Hormontherapie
 Gynäkomastie             in Prozent
 (Median aus den Studienergebnissen)

 Orchiektomie
 8             (1-14)

 GnRH             Agonisten
 8             (1-16)

 Östrogene             - DES
 76             (74-77)

 Transdermale             Pflaster 
 75

 Bicalutamid
 47

 Flutamid
 39,5             (16-79)

 Nilutamid
 79

 CAB             bzw. ADT2 = GnRH Agonisten plus Flutamid
 19             (13-22)



(McLeod 2000)(Langley 2013)(DiLorenzo 2005)

Um ein Brustwachstum während einer Hormontherapie zu verhindern, gibt es grundsätzlich drei Alternativen: eine vorbeugende Bestrahlung der Brustdrüsen, das Medikament Tamoxifen oder eine Operation zur Entfernung des Brustdrüsengewebes.

Für eine ADT mit einem GnRH-Analogon wird in aller Regel eine Bestrahlung der Brustdrüsen ausreichen. Die Strahlentherapeuten verwenden hier recht unterschiedliche Strahlendosen, zwischen 6 und 15 Gy, die meist in drei Sitzungen angewendet werden (McLeod 2000). Man kann auch eine Bestrahlung machen, wenn während der Hormontherapie Brustschmerzen auftreten. Diese Schmerzen können durch die Bestrahlung beseitigt werden, allerdings kann damit die bereits eingetretene Vergrößerung der Brust nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden. In dieser Situation werden höhere Dosen angewendet, z.B. 20 Gy in fünf Sitzungen (McLeod 2000).

Bei einer Antiandrogen-Therapie z.B. mit Bicalutamid reicht oft die Bestrahlung nicht aus, um eine Brustvergrößerung zu verhindern. Hier setzt man sinnvollerweise Tamoxifen als Östrogenrezeptorblocker oder selektiven Estrogenrezeptormodulator (SERM) ein. Die Brust hat Östrogenrezeptoren, die zur Brustvergrößerung führen, wenn Östrogen an diese Rezeptoren bindet. Ähnlich wie Bicalutamid die Testosteron-Rezeptoren der Tumorzellen blockiert, blockiert Tamoxifen die Östrogenrezeptoren und verhindert, dass diese sich mit Östrogen verbinden können (Criscitiello 2011). Dadurch kann das Brustwachstum verhindert werden. Bei Frauen wird Tamoxifen gegen Brustkrebs eingesetzt, da dessen Tumorzellen Östrogenrezeptoren besitzen. Die S3 Leitlinie erwähnt, dass man Tamoxifen gegen Gynäkomastie einsetzen kann, das Mittel ist dafür aber nicht zugelassen (Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom, Erläuterung zu Punkt 6.57). Der Hersteller wird jedoch nicht die Kosten einer Zulassung übernehmen, um Tamoxifen zur Verhinderung von Nebenwirkungen bei einer Hormontherapie beim Mann einsetzen zu können. Dafür ist der Bedarf vergleichsweise zu gering. Die Leitlinie verweist zum Nachweis der Wirkung von Tamoxifen gegen Brustwachstum in Verbindung mit Bicalutamid auf die Studie von Perdonà. Darin wurden täglich 20 mg Tamoxifen angewendet (Perdonà 2005), es ist aber auch möglich eine Dosis von 10 mg täglich zu verwenden (DiLorenzo 2005).

Die vom Hersteller angegebenen, möglichen Nebenwirkungen von Tamoxifen beziehen sich auf eine Dosis von bis zu 40 mg. In der Studie von Saltzstein wurden die Nebenwirkungen von Tamoxifen in Verbindung mit einer Bicalutamid Therapie ermittelt:


(Graphik aus Saltzstein 2005)

Wie man sieht, traten viele Nebenwirkungen vermehrt in der Placebo-Gruppe auf und waren daher wohl durch das Bicalutamid verursacht. Dies trifft auf die ersten zwei Nebenwirkungen, Brustschmerzen und Gynäkomastie zu. Die weiteren Nebenwirkungen können dagegen Tamoxifen zugeordnet werden. Auf Grund der kleinen Anzahl an Studienteilnehmern ergaben sich hier schwer zu erklärende Resultate. So ist unklar wieso mehr Unfallverletzungen und Rückenschmerzen in der Tamoxifen-Gruppe auftraten. Dies kann wohl kaum auf das Tamoxifen zurückzuführen sein.
Statt die Östrogenrezeptoren mit Tamoxifen zu blockieren, könnte man auch mit einem Aromatasehemmer wie Ananastrozol den Östrogenspiegel senken um damit das Brustwachstum zu verhindern. In den bisher durchgeführten Studien hatte aber Ananastrozol gegen Brustwachstum eine erheblich geringere Wirkung als Tamoxifen (Fagerlund 2015).

Schließlich kann durch eine Operation das Brustdrüsengewebe entfernt werden und damit eine Brustvergrößerung verhindert werden. Ist bereits eine Gynäkomastie eingetreten, so wird bei der Operation angleichend das Fettgewebe abgesaugt. Nach zwei Wochen sieht bei einer erfolgreichen Operation die Brust wieder weitgehend normal aus und hat dann nach sechs Monaten das endgültige Aussehen erreicht. Grundsätzlich gibt es verschiedene Arten von Operationen (DiLorenzo 2005). Durchgeführt wird die Operation von Ärzten für plastische Chirurgie, aber auch in Krankenhäusern. Die Operation kann auch minimalinvasiv gemacht werden, was zu sehr kleinen Operationsnarben führt. Die Kosten für diese Operationen übernehmen die Krankenkassen selten.

* 11  Verlust der Körperbehaarung*
Durch den niedrigen Testosteronspiegel durch eine ADT kommt es auch zu einem Verlust und einer Veränderung der Körperbehaarung. Dieses Symptom wird auch zur Diagnose von krankhaft niedrigem Testosteronspiegel bei ansonsten gesunden Menschen herangezogen (Dohle 2018). 
Der Umfang ist individuell sehr unterschiedlich, manche Patienten müssen sich z.B. seltener rasieren. Oft wird das Haar auch weicher, was teilweise Änderungen an der gewohnten Frisur erforderlich macht. In der Regel normalisiert sich der Haarwuchs ca. sechs Monate nach dem Ende einer ADT (Higano 2003).

* 12  Gelenkschmerzen*
Manche Patienten klagen über Gelenkschmerzen, vor allem in den Händen und Füßen. Schmerzen in den Gelenken, die Arthrose, sind eine typische Alterserscheinung. Daher ist es schwierig abzugrenzen, ob diese Beschwerden durch die ADT verursacht werden oder durch das Alter des Patienten bedingt sind. Möglicherweise wird die ADT diese Beschwerden verstärken. Dies ist in Studien schwer nachzuweisen ist. In einer kleinen, retrospektiven Studie wurde berichtet, dass Patienten unter ADT deutlich mehr Gelenkbeschwerden in den Händen hatten als eine altersgleiche Kontrollgruppe (Inoue 2016).

Eine mögliche Erklärung für einen Einfluss der ADT auf die Gelenkbeschwerden wäre der niedrige Östrogenspiegel, der durch das reduzierte Testosteron verursacht wird. Dieser bewirkt eine verminderte Durchblutung der Muskeln und Gelenke sowie eine Abnahme der Kollagenproduktion (Bettendorf 1993)(Bartl 2010). Dies führt zu einem Dünnerwerden des Gelenkknorpels und einer Abnahme der Gelenkflüssigkeit mit den daraus resultierenden Schmerzen bei der Bewegung.

Diese Symptome können durch nichtsteroidale Antirheumatika behandelt werden. Dies sind entzündungshemmende Schmerzmittel, die kein Kortison enthalten. Beispiele für nichtsteroidale Schmerzmittel sind Ibuprofen, Acetylsalicylsäure (Aspirin®) oder Diclofenac. Sinnvoll ist aber auch belastungsfreie Bewegungstherapie. Diese Bewegung, z. B. im Wasser, fördert die Knorpelernährung (Scharla 2001).

Es gibt auch Hinweise, dass ADT das Auftreten von rheumatoider Arthritis beeinflusst. Es wurde in einer Studie mit nicht an Prostatakrebs erkrankten Personen gezeigt, dass ein niedriger Testosteronwert offenbar ein Risikofaktor für diese Erkrankung ist (Schatz 2013). Es liegen aber zu rheumatoider Arthritis  und ADT nur zwei retrospektive, datenbankbasierte Studien vor, die daher nur eine geringe Evidenz haben. Eine dieser beiden Studien ermittelte einen Zusammenhang zwischen ADT und  rheumatoider Arthritis, die andere stellt fest, dass kein Zusammenhang bestehe (Yang 2018)(Klil-Drori 2019). Ob ein Zusammenhang zwischen ADT und rheumatoider Arthritis besteht ist daher noch nicht geklärt.

* 13  Knochenschwund und -brüche, Osteoporose*
Die ADT führt zu einem Rückgang der Knochenmasse. In einer Studie wurde festgestellt, dass nach 10 Jahren ADT 80% der Patienten Osteoporose hatten (Morote 2007). Diese Osteoporose bedeutet ein höheres Risiko an Knochenbrüchen. Patienten, bei denen diese Knochenbrüche auftreten, haben eine kürzere Überlebenszeit als Patienten, bei denen diese nicht aufgetreten sind (Oefelein 2002). Außerdem wurde in einer weiteren Studie beobachtet, dass Männer nach diesen Knochenbrüchen ein höheres Risiko haben zu versterben als Frauen (Trombetti 2002). Übergewicht erhöht das Risiko für das Auftreten dieser Knochenbrüche (Gonnelli 2014).


(Bild aus Saad 2019, links gesunde, rechts reduzierte Knochenmasse)

Die Knochendichte sollte daher während einer ADT überwacht werden. Diese Knochendichtemessung wird mit einem DXA Gerät durchgeführt, und sollte bereits zu Beginn der ADT durchgeführt werden um danach den Verlust der Knochenmasse feststellen zu können (Leitlinie Supportive Therapie Punkt 10.50). Anschließend ist eine jährliche Messung ausreichend (Nguyen 2015). Die Knochendichte eines Patienten wird mit dem sogenannten T-Wert angegeben, der ein Maß für die Abweichung von der normalen Knochendichte ist. Im ersten Jahr der ADT ist der Rückgang am stärksten und nimmt dann weniger, aber kontinuierlich ab. Die Knochendichte verringert sich auch nicht an allen Knochen gleichmäßig sondern am stärksten im Oberschenkelhals (Morote 2006)(Greenspan 2005). Das individuelle Risiko für Knochenbrüche kann mit einer Internet-Anwendung der Weltgesundheitsorganisation ermittelt werden, dem sogenannten FRAX-Tool: http://www.shef.ac.uk/FRAX .

Dieser Rückgang der Knochenmasse wird auch beim Mann durch die Absenkung des Östrogenspiegels verursacht (Finkelstein 2016). So leiden Frauen in den Wechseljahren bedingt durch den in dieser Zeit niedrigeren Östrogenspiegel unter einem vergleichbaren Knochenabbau. Das Skelett ist einem laufenden Knochenumbau unterworfen. Dabei wird altes Knochengewebe von speziellen Zellen, den Osteoklasten, abgebaut und durch Osteoblasten wieder neu gebildet. Dadurch werden vom Körper kleinere und größere Schäden an den Knochen wieder behoben. Die Osteoklasten und Osteoblasten haben Östrogenrezeptoren, die deren Aktivität regulieren (Guise 2007). Östrogene fördern die Apoptose, also den Zelltod, von Osteoklasten, also den Zellen, die die Knochen abbauen. Durch den Umfang der Apoptose wird der Knochenabbau gesteuert. Verringert sich der Östrogenspiegel, wie z.B. in den Wechseljahren, so wird vermehrt Knochen abgebaut und es kommt zur Osteoporose (Wikipedia Knochenumbau). Erhöht man den Östrogenspiegel mit einer Östrogen-Ersatztherapie, so wird die Apoptose der Osteoklasten wieder normalisiert und es findet kein verstärkter Knochenabbau mehr statt. 

Bei Frauen setzt man eine Östrogen-Ersatztherapie ein, um dem Knochenabbau entgegenzuwirken. Diese Therapie würde auch beim Mann entsprechend wirken, ist aber beim Mann nicht zugelassen. In der englischen PATCH Studie, in der Östrogen-Pflaster zur Hormontherapie bei Männern eingesetzt wurden, erhöhte sich Knochendichte beim Einsatz der Östrogen-Pflaster, während diese in der Vergleichsgruppe, die ein GnRH-Analogon einsetzte, zurückging (Langley 2016). Dies zeigte auch Ockrim in einer kleineren Studie (Ockrim 2004). 

Allgemein wird in den Leitlinien zur Reduzierung des Risikos für Knochenabbau empfohlen, täglich 600 mg Kalzium und 400 IU Vitamin D einzunehmen (Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom, Erläuterung zu Punkt 6.50). Es gibt hier rezeptfreie Mittel, z.B. Brausetabletten, die beide Wirkstoffe in dieser Dosierung enthalten. Die Leitlinie Supportive Therapie nennt dagegen täglich 800-1000 mg Vitamin D, um einen Spiegel von 20 ng/ml zu erreichen. Kalzium soll mit 1.000-1.500 mg täglich eingenommen werden. Dies solle mit der Nahrung geschehen und nicht durch Nahrungsergänzungsmittel (Leitlinie Supportive Therapie Punkte 10.54 und 10.55). Außerdem kann der Knochenabbau durch Sport reduziert werden. Hierzu ist allerdings nicht nur Krafttraining sondern vor allem Impact-Training geeignet. Dies sind u.a. Sprünge, Hüpfen und Seilspringen (Taaffe 2019).

Darüber hinaus gibt es noch spezielle Medikamente gegen den Knochenabbau und die Osteoporose, die eingesetzt werden können, falls die oben genannten Maßnahmen nicht angewendet werden können. Es handelt sich um  Bisphosphonate und den RANKL-Inhibitor Denosumab, der unter dem Namen Prolia® in geringerer Dosierung und unter dem Namen Xgeva® in höherer Dosierung angeboten wird. Diese Mittel können den Abbau der Knochendichte und dadurch bedingte Knochenbrüche verhindern, allerdings konnte in den zugrundeliegenden Studien kein längeres Überleben der Patienten nachgewiesen werden (Saad 2002). 

Der Anwendungsbereich und die Nebenwirkungen dieser Medikamente sind recht schwer zu überblicken. Auch geben die verschiedenen Leitlinien hier sehr unterschiedliche Empfehlungen ab. In den USA wird Prolia® mit 60 mg Wirkstoff Denosumab meist alle sechs Monate begleitend zur ADT gegen den einsetzenden Knochenabbau gespritzt. Alternativ wird wöchentlich das Bisphosphonat Alendronsäure als Tablette in der Dosierung von 70 mg eingenommen. Wurde der Patient bereits mit Knochenmetastasen diagnostiziert, so wird monatlich Xgeva® mit 120 mg Wirkstoff Denosumab gespritzt. 

Die deutsche Leitlinie zum Prostatakarzinom gibt eine grundsätzlich andere Empfehlung. Dem allgemeinen Knochenabbau bei einer ADT soll durch sportliche Aktivität und Ergänzung von Kalzium und Vitamin D begegnet werden. Die Anwendung von Bisphosphonaten und Denosumab wird erst ab dem Eintritt der Kastrationsresistenz und bekannten Knochenmetastasen empfohlen und davor wird davon explizit abgeraten. Die Medikamente hätten nur einen grenzwertig signifikanten Effekt gezeigt und angesichts der bekannten Nebenwirkungen könnten sie daher nicht empfohlen werden. Die Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom spricht nur von Denosumab und geht nicht auf die unterschiedlichen Dosierungen Prolia® und Xgeva® ein. Bei Bestehen einer Osteoporose wird zur Behandlung auf die Leitlinie zur supportiven Therapie verwiesen. Diese Leitlinie empfiehlt jedoch ab einer Knochenmineraldichte (BMD - bone mineral density) von kleiner -1,5 mit einer anti-osteoporotischen Therapie zu beginnen. Gleichzeitig verweist sie wiederum auf die Leitlinie des DVO (Dachverband Osteologie) und stellt die darin veröffentlichte Tabelle dar, die z.B. für Patienten zwischen 60 und 70 Jahren erst ab einem BMD von -4.0 eine medikamentöse Osteoporosetherapie empfiehlt (Leitlinie Supportive Therapie Punkt 10.59). Denosumab und Biophosphonate müssen zusammen mit einer Kalzium und Vitamin D Ergänzung eingesetzt werden.

Sowohl Denosumab als auch die Biophosphonate können eine sehr dramatische Nebenwirkung haben, die Kiefernekrose. Dies bedeutet, dass nach zahnärztlichen Behandlungen oder bei schlechter Mundhygiene freiliegende Kieferknochen entstehen und darüber hinaus eine Vielzahl von zusätzlichen Symptomen auftreten wie Schmerzen, Entzündungen, Abszesse usw. bis hin zu pathologischen Kieferfrakturen. Die betroffenen Patienten verlieren teilweise ganze Kieferabschnitte (Mast). Es wird häufig erwähnt, dass dies eine selten auftretende Nebenwirkung sei und kein Grund, auf diese Therapien zu verzichten. Wie man der folgenden Graphik entnehmen kann, steigt das Risiko bei einer längeren Therapie jedoch sehr stark an. (Bamias 2005)


(Graphik aus Bamias 2005, Bild aus Parker 2019)

Für die Anwendung von Denosumab sind rote Handbriefe mit Warnungen vor Nebenwirkungen erschienen. So wurde in 2013 vor dem Auftreten von atypischen Femurfrakturen (Oberschenkelbrüche) gewarnt (Paul-Ehrlich-Institut 2013). In 2014 wurde vor Kiefernekrosen und Hypokalzämie  gewarnt (Paul-Ehrlich-Institut 2014). In einigen Fällen verlief diese Hypokalzämie tötlich. Darüber hinaus wurde von plötzlich auftretenden, mehrfachen Wirbelbrüchen nach dem Absetzen des Mittels Denosumab berichtet (Bundesärztekammer 2017). Diese führten bei den Patienten zu dauerhaften Schmerzen und stark eingeschränkter Mobilität.

Bei Bisphosphonaten muss die Nierenfunktion laufend überwacht werden. Wenn eine Kreatinin-Clearance unter 30 mL/min vorliegt, dürfen Bisphosphonate nicht eingesetzt werden (So 2012). 

Auch bestimmte selektive Estrogenrezeptormodulatoren (SERM), wie Raloxifen oder Toremifen, können gegen Knochenabbau eingesetzt werden. Bei Frauen wird Raloxifen gegen postmenopausale Osteoporose verwendet. In einer randomisierten Studie von Smith wurde gezeigt, dass die Ergänzung einer ADT mit Raloxifen auch bei Männern einen Knochenabbau verhindert (Smith 2004). In einer weiteren Studie wurde gezeigt, dass auch Toremifen den Knochenabbau verhindert und die Zahl der durch Knochenabbau verursachten Brüche reduziert (Smith 2010)(Smith 2011).

Zur Behandlung von Osteoporose bei Männern und Frauen ist auch Teriparatid mit dem Handelsnamen Forsteo® zugelassen. Auf Grund der hohen Kosten sollte die Kostenübernahme vorher mit der Krankenkasse abgeklärt werden. Deshalb wird es wohl schwierig, dieses Mittel begleitend zu einer ADT zu erhalten. Es wird einmal täglich wie Insulin mit einem speziellen Pen unter die Haut der Bauchdecke gespritzt. Dieses osteoanabole Mittel soll zu einer Neubildung von Knochensubstanz führen und wird bei schwerer Osteoporose eingesetzt. Es hemmt den Knochenabbau, fördern aber gleichzeitig auch den Knochenaufbau. Nach der Produktinformation des Herstellers soll es nicht bei vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen oder bereits bestrahltem Skelett eingesetzt werden. Die Behandlungszeit mit Teriparatid bei einer Osteoporose darf 24 Monate nicht überschreiten. Man geht davon aus, dass danach der Knochenabbau nicht mehr gehemmt, sondern gefördert wird und daher keine Wirkung mehr erzielt wird (Gaiser 2016). Es wird empfohlen, dann ein Bisphosphonat oder Denosumab einzusetzen (Anagnostis 2019). Teriparatid ist auch induziert, wenn die Osteoporose durch längere Anwendung eines Glucocorticoid verursacht wurde, wie z.B. Prednison in Verbindung mit Abirateron (Taylor 2019).

----------


## Georg_

Die Knochendichte wird meist mit einem Dual-Röntgen-Absorptiometrie Gerät (DXA oder DEXA Gerät) ermittelt. Hier ein Bild eines solchen Geräts:


(Bild aus Diel 2018)

Dabei wird allerdings kein Absolut-Wert ermittelt, sondern eine Abweichung vom Normalen in Vielfachen einer Standardabweichung. Das Normal ist abhängig vom Alter und dem Geschlecht des Patienten. Diese Standardabweichung ist der sogenannte T-Wert oder englisch T-Score. Gemäß der WHO wird bei einem T-Wert zwischen 1 und 2,5 von einer reduzierten Knochendichte, einer Osteopenie, gesprochen. Ab einem T-Wert von −2,5 liegt eine Osteoporose vor, d.h. es besteht eine erhöhte Knochenbruchgefahr. Hier beispielhaft die Anzeige eines DXA Gerätes:


(Bild aus Diel 2018)

Hier wurde beim Patienten an vier Stellen des Skeletts gemessen: Schenkelhals (Neck), Ward-Dreieck (Wards = Bereich im Oberschenkelhals), großer Rollhügel (Troch =  Knochenvorsprung im Übergangsbereich zwischen dem Oberschenkelkörper und dem Oberschenkelhals) sowie am Schienbein (Shaft). Das Ward-Dreieck wird ausgewählt, da dort regelmäßig der meiste Knochenabbau stattfindet. Dies ist auch die Ursache für die Oberschenkelhalsbrüche bei älteren Menschen. Die Patientin hier im Beispiel hat einen T-Wert von -2,3 und damit noch keine Osteoporose.

* 14  Blutarmut/Anämie*
Die ADT beeinträchtigt durch die Senkung des Testosteronspiegels die Bildung der roten Blutkörperchen (Erythrozyten). Grundsätzlich bedeutet die Verminderung der roten Blutkörperchen eine Blutarmut (Anämie). Eine milde Anämie wird bei 82% der Prostatakrebspatienten während einer ADT beobachtet (Walker 2013). Wird eine Therapie mit einem GnRH-Analogon mit Flutamid kombiniert, so verstärkt sich diese Anämie deutlich (Grossmann 2012). Je weniger rote Blutkörperchen vorhanden sind, desto schlechter ist die Sauerstoffversorgung der Organe. Dies führt bei den Betroffenen zu Erschöpfung und Müdigkeit oder Fatigue. Die Produktion der roten Blutkörperchen im Knochenmark wird durch das Hormon Erythropoetin, das in den Nieren gebildet wird, angeregt. Erythropoetin wiederum wird durch Testosteron angeregt (Shahani, 2009)(Nalesnik 2004). Die Absenkung des Testosteronspiegels durch die ADT verursacht daher die Anämie.

Die ADT senkt in der Regel den Hämoglobin (Hb-Wert) leicht ab. Der normale Hämoglobin-Bereich wird meist mit 14 bis 18 g/dl angegeben. Durch die ADT sinkt der Wert unter 14 g/dl, z.B. auf 10.5 bis 13,4 g/dl (Grossmann 2012). Ob dieser leichte Rückgang bereits dazu führt, dass sich der Patient etwas schwach und abgeschlagen fühlt oder eine Fatigue entwickelt ist unklar. Sollte es doch zu einer Fatigue durch Blutarmut kommen, so kann man diese mit einer Bluttransfusion oder verschiedenen gentechnologisch hergestellten Erythropoetin (EPO) Medikamenten behandeln, die die Bildung der roten Blutkörperchen anregen. Diese EPO-Präparate gibt es als Injektionslösung mit unterschiedlicher Wirkstoffkonzentrationen. Eine solche Therapie kann vor allem angezeigt sein, wenn die ADT in Verbindung mit einer Strahlentherapie durchgeführt wird, die ebenfalls zu einer Senkung des Hämoglobin-Wertes führen kann. Allerdings zeigten diese Medikamente ein erhöhtes Thromboserisiko (Ahmadi 2013). Deshalb sollten sie nur bei starker Anämie in Betracht gezogen werden (Bennett 2008). In einer kleinen Studie wurde dagegen Erythropoetin in der Dosierung 150 U/kg drei mal pro Woche erfolgreich eingesetzt, um den HB-Wert um 10% anzuheben und damit die Absenkung durch die ADT wieder auszugleichen (Smith 2001b). 
Alternativ kann auch Dexamethason in der Dosierung 0.5 bis 2 mg/Tag eingesetzt werden. In einer kleinen Studie konnte dadurch der HB-Wert in 65% der Patienten erhöht werden (Nishimura 2000). Außerdem wurde bei 62% der Teilnehmer an der Studie, die kastrationsresistent waren, der PSA Wert durch das Dexamethason um über 50% gesenkt.

Nach einer Beendigung der ADT normalisiert sich der Hämoglobin-Wert normalerweise nach drei bis sechs Monaten wieder (Higano 2003).

* 15  Fatigue  chronische Müdigkeit*
Fatigue ist eine krankhafte Ermüdung und Erschöpfung. Sie lässt sich nicht durch normale Erholungsmechanismen, wie Schlaf, beheben. Unter der therapiebegleitenden Fatigue leiden nahezu alle Krebspatienten und das teilweise auch noch nach dem Ende der Therapie. Dies ist eine große Belastung für den Betroffenen, aber auch für seine Familie und Freunde. Etwa 40% der Patienten berichten über eine Fatigue (Walker 2013).

Dabei ist der Testosteronmangel durch die ADT nur ein Faktor für die Entstehung der Fatigue. Weitere Faktoren sind die Krebserkrankung selbst, die zuvor erfolgten Behandlungen wie Operation, Strahlentherapie oder Chemotherapie, psychische Folgen der Krebserkrankung wie Angst, Depression und Stress, Schlafstörungen, chronische Infekte und der durch die ADT verursachte Muskelabbau (Rüffer 2017). Auch die durch die ADT verursachten Stoffwechselstörungen auf Grund der Gewichtszunahme und die durch die ADT verursachte Blutarmut können Ursachen für die Fatigue sein.

Folgende Symptome werden mit der Fatigue in Zusammenhang gebracht: Müdigkeit, Lustlosigkeit, Schwäche, Verlust der körperlichen Belastbarkeit, Desinteresse, Motivationsverlust, Schlafstörungen, Traurigkeit, Frust oder Reizbarkeit, Seelische Erschöpfung, die Angst nicht wieder gesund zu werden, Konzentrationsstörungen, Verlust des Interesses am Leben und Entfremdung von Freunden und Familie (Rüffer 2017).

Um die Fatigue zu lindern, wird in erster Linie sportliche Betätigung empfohlen (Rüffer 2017)(Segal 2003). Die sportliche Betätigung wirkt zusätzlich gegen den Muskelabbau und den Knochenabbau, der durch die ADT verursacht wird (Grätzel von Grätz 2018).

Ist sportliche Betätigung nicht durchführbar, kann man die Fatigue mit Psychopharmaka behandeln. Als Mittel werden hier Modafinil und Armodafinil genannt (Breitbart 2010). Diese Mittel werden von der Deutschen Fatigue Gesellschaft nicht empfohlen, sie seien wirkungslos. In manchen Fällen wirkt Methylphenidat (Ritalin® oder Concerta®) (Deutsche Fatigue Gesellschaft). Eine Concerta® Tablette hat eine längere Wirkungsdauer als Ritalin®.

Auch amerikanischer Ginseng, ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, wird gegen die Fatigue empfohlen. Eine positive Wirkung wurde in einer randomisierten Studie festgestellt (Barton  2013). Die Dosierung ist morgens und abends 1000 mg des Wirkstoffs. Die vielfach angebotenen Tabletten enthalten 500 mg. Dies entspricht der erwähnten Studie. Man kann die Dosis aber noch erhöhen, Nebenwirkungen sind nicht bekannt. Nach vier Wochen sollte sich eine Wirkung einstellen. 

* 16  Psychische Beschwerden*
Diese Beschwerden können in zwei Gruppen eingeteilt werden. Einerseits ist dies eine Gemütslabilität, andererseits sind es Depressionen. Diese Veränderungen sind meist auch für die Angehörigen der Patienten belastend.


(Bild aus Meerleer 2016)
Die Gemütslabilität äußert sich durch Stimmungsschwankungen mit Sentimentalität, teilweise Weinerlichkeit, aber auch durch Reizbarkeit und Nervosität. Für den Patienten besonders auffällig ist die Neigung zum Weinen. Wenn diese auftritt, so wird diese oft als unmännlich empfunden und beeinflusst die Einstellung des Patienten zur ADT und Krebsdiagnose (Donovan 2015).

Vielfach werden bei den Patienten auch Depressionen festgestellt (Saini 2011). Diese können sich z.B. durch Schlafstörungen, Interesselosigkeit und Grübelneigung äußern. In Studien wurde festgestellt, dass bei gesunden, älteren Männern, deren Testosteron zurückgeht, vermehrt Depressionen auftreten. Wird der Testosteronspiegel durch eine Testosteronersatztherapie erhöht, so gehen diese Depressionen zurück (Donovan 2015)  (Sountoulides 2013). Da Prostatakrebs vor allem bei älteren Männern auftritt, kann man davon ausgehen, dass eine Testosteronabsenkung durch eine ADT zu Depressionen führen kann. Man beobachtet teilweise auch, dass diese Depressionen nach dem Ende der ADT nicht wieder zurückgehen. Dies kann damit zusammenhängen, dass der Testosteronspiegel nach der ADT häufig nicht auf sein altes Niveau zurückgeht (Donovan 2015). Es gibt eine Reihe von kleineren Studien, die versucht haben mit Fragebögen oder retrospektiv die Häufigkeit des Auftretens von Depressionen zu ermitteln. Diese kamen zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen. In einer Studie wurden Patienten unter ADT mit zwei Kontrollgruppen verglichen. Dies waren einmal Patienten nach einer Prostataoperation und in der dritten Gruppe gesunde Probanten. Bei den Patienten unter ADT traten nach sechs Monaten Beobachtungszeit bei 39% der Teilnehmer depressive Symptome auf während dies bei den gesunden Probanten nur 11% waren (Donovan 2015). Allerdings muss man berücksichtigen, dass die Diagnose Prostatakrebs selbst bereits zu Depressionen führen kann. Auch Nebenwirkungen wie Schlafstörungen durch Hitzewallungen sowie die negative körperliche Wahrnehmung durch Gewichtszunahme, Brustwachstum und Verkleinerung der Genitalien erhöhen das Risiko für Depressionen (Donovan 2015).

Wenn ein Patient psychische Probleme hat, so belastet dies auch seine Angehörigen. Diese werden ja direkt mit Selbstisolation, schlechter Laune, Aggressivität, aufbrausendem Verhalten und fehlender Zuneigung konfrontiert. Auch wenn dies mit der Erkrankung und der ADT erklärt werden kann, so ist das Verhalten des Patienten manchmal für sein soziales Umfeld belastend. Auch Freunde ziehen sich dann zurück, wenn sie sehen wie der Patient mit seinen Angehörigen umgeht.
Diese Veränderungen bemerken die Angehörigen oft eher als der Patient selbst (Donovan 2015)(Higano 2003). Dadurch kann es zu Konflikten darüber kommen, ob sich der Patient in eine psychatrische Behandlung begeben sollte (Donovan 2015). Manchmal werden auch die Partner des Patienten depressiv, das Risiko soll sogar höher sein als beim Patienten selbst (Donovan 2015). Beispielhaft berichtete Dr. Stone im Rahmen eines Vortrags über einen Fall in seiner Praxis. Der Patient war mit seiner Ehefrau gekommen. Der Arzt fragte den Patienten, ob ihm die ADT Probleme mache. Dies verneinte dieser. Daraufhin platzte der Ehefrau der Kragen. Sie berichtete über Verlust an Zuneigung, Interesselosigkeit an früher wichtigen Dingen und aggressivem, ungerechtem Auftreten ihr gegenüber. Sie sagte dann: Doktor, geben Sie mir meinen Mann zurück. 
Neuere Untersuchungen deuten darauf hin, dass diese durch ADT ausgelösten Beziehungsprobleme auch die Lebensqualität des Patienten beeinträchtigen (Donovan 2015).

Dem Patienten und seinen Angehörigen sollte von ärztlicher Seite erläutert werden, dass diese psychischen Veränderungen durch die ADT und die Krebsdiagnose verursacht werden. Die Angehörigen sollte versuchen, sich darauf einzustellen und der Patient sollte versuchen seinen negativen Gefühlen nicht freien Lauf zu lassen um andere damit nicht zu belasten. Der Patient muß auch bereit sein, etwas gegen Stimmungsschwankungen und Depressionen zu unternehmen, auch wenn er diese selbst nicht als größeres Problem einschätzt.

In vielen Fällen können die psychischen Probleme durch sportliche Betätigung reduziert werden (Donovan 2015). Von Vorteil ist, wenn dies in einer Gruppe durchgeführt wird, da soziale Kontakte bei Depressionen wichtig sind. Manche Patienten berichten auch über eine Besserung durch Phytoestrogene wie Traubensilberkerze (Remifemin® plus). Dieses Medikament enthält auch Johanniskraut, das pflanzlich gegen Depressionen wirkt. In Studien wird derzeit auch die Wirkung von L-Carnitin erprobt. Es wurde festgestellt, dass ein niedriger L-Carnitin-Wert im Blut auf depressive Patienten hinweist (Nasca 2018).

Grundsätzlich können die psychischen Probleme durch eine Verhaltenstherapie oder durch entsprechende Medikamente, also Antidepressiva, behandelt werden (Higano 2006). Einige Antidepressiva sind gleichzeitig geeignet Hitzewallungen zu bekämpfen, z. B. Venlafaxin (Effexor®). Es gibt spezielle Psychoonkologen für Krebskranke, aber auch andere Verhaltenstherapeuten und Psychologen können hier Hilfe leisten.
*
 17  Kognitive Veränderungen*
Einige Zeit nach dem Beginn einer ADT stellen einige Betroffene fest, dass sie z.B. ein schlechteres Gedächtnis haben, langsamer Denken und Informationen aufnehmen, Probleme schlechter lösen können und das Lernen schwerer fällt. Es wird von vielen Ärzten für möglich gehalten, dass diese kognitiven Veränderungen durch die ADT ausgelöst oder verstärkt werden können.

Grundsätzlich sinkt bei älteren Männern der Testosteronspiegel und es treten daraufhin kognitive Veränderungen auf (Barrett-Connor 1999)(Holland 2011). Durch die ADT sinkt der Testosteronspiegel noch stärker als dies altersbedingt der Fall wäre und man kann daher davon ausgehen, dass eine ADT diese kognitiven Symptome verursachen kann. Es ist natürlich schwierig abzugrenzen, in wie weit diese Symptome durch die ADT verursacht werden oder altersbedingt sind. Je älter die Patienten sind, desto stärker sind diese Symptome bereits vor Beginn der ADT eingetreten und verstärken sich durch die ADT nur noch wenig (Gardiner 2015). 
Die vorliegenden Studien kommen hier zu keinem einheitlichen Ergebnis. Sie verwenden auch unterschiedliche Fragebögen, um die Symptome abzufragen und sind daher schwer vergleichbar. So werden in den einzelnen Studien die verstärkten kognitiven Veränderungen an unterschiedlichen Symptomen ermittelt. Studien, in denen kognitive Veränderungen während einer ADT beobachtet werden konnten wurden z.B. von Green und Gonzales durchgeführt (Green 2002)(Gonzales 2015). Diese Studien berichten von vermehrten Gedächtnisstörungen, Aufmerksamkeitsstörungen und verminderten, sogenannten exekutiven Funktionen. Offenbar sind diese kognitiven Symptome auch durch einen reduzierten Östrogenspiegel bedingt (Salminen 2005). Eine Östrogen-Ersatztherapie kann daher hilfreich sein.

Durch sportliche Betätigung lassen sich wahrscheinlich diese Symptome bei älteren Menschen reduzieren (Busse 2009). Ergebnisse an Studien mit Patienten unter ADT liegen darüber noch nicht vor.

Teilweise wird auch darüber berichtet, dass eine antihormonelle Therapie ein Risikofaktor für eine Alzheimer-Demenz sei. Es gibt dazu zwei retrospektive Studien, die zu diesem Ergebnis gekommen sind (Nead 2016)(Jayadevappa 2019). Retrospektive Studien sind allerdings keine gute Evidenz.

* 18  Trockene Augen*
Ältere Menschen haben oft trockene Augen, da die Tränenproduktion mit zunehmendem Alter abnimmt. Darüber hinaus kann aber auch ein verminderter Testosteronspiegel zu einer mangelnden Funktion der Meibom-Drüsen führen. Die Meibom-Drüsen sind
Talgdrüsen am Rand der Augenlider. Sie geben eine ölige Flüssigkeit ab, die sich mit der von den Tränendrüsen abgegebenen Tränenflüssigkeit vermischt und dafür sorgt, dass letztere nicht zu schnell verdunstet (Wikipedia Meibom-Drüse). 


(Bild aus Wikipedia)

Das Testosteron reguliert die Funktion der Meibom-Drüsen. Kommt es hier zu einer Fehlfunktion, so führt dies zu trockenen Augen. In einer Studie wurde festgestellt, dass 60% der Patienten unter ADT eine gestörte Funktion der Meibom-Drüsen zeigten, während dies nur bei 25% der gesunden Vergleichsgruppe der Fall war (Azcarate 2014).

Die Therapie kann nach Beratung durch den Augenarzt durch eine Erwärmung der Meibom-Drüsen erfolgen, um die verstopften Öl-Drüsen zu entleeren und wieder funktionstüchtig zu machen. Anschließend sollte der Lidrand gereinigt werden.

----------


## Georg_

* 19  Erholung des Testosteronspiegels nach einer ADT*
Wird eine ADT beendet, so ist der Patient meist an einer schnellen Erholung des Testosteronspiegels interessiert um seine Lebensqualität zu verbessern. In wie weit sich der Testosteronwert wieder erholt, ist vor allem von drei Faktoren abhängig: der Dauer der ADT, dem Alter des Patienten und dem Testosteron-Basiswert vor Beginn der ADT (Nascimento 2019) (Nam 2018). Auch aus diesem Grund sollte entgegen dem üblichen Vorgehen der Testosteronwert vor Beginn der ADT bestimmt werden. Dies ist nicht zur Tumorbekämpfung interessant, sondern für den Patienten um die Erholung des Testosteronwertes nach der ADT beurteilen zu können.

In der untenstehenden Grafik ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dargestellt, dass sich der Testosteronwert nach dem Ende einer ADT wieder erholt. Die unterbrochene Kurve zeigt den Verlauf der Erholung bei einer ADT von 12 Monaten oder weniger und die durchgehende Kurve bei einer ADT von 36 Monaten oder mehr.


(Bild aus Tsumura 2015) (Months after cessation = Monate nach Ende der ADT)

Auf der linken Seite ist dargestellt, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass sich der Testosteronspiegel auf einen normalen Wert erholt. Als normal wurden in der Studie alle Werte über 207 ng/dL angesehen. Dies ist etwa die Untergrenze des Referenzbereichs für Testosteron. Im allgemeinen liegt der normale Testosteronwert bei etwa 379 ng/dL (Nascimento 2019). Nur bei wenigen Patienten erholt sich das Testosteron auf den gleichen Wert wie vor der ADT. Auf der rechten Seite erkennt man, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass sich das Testosteron aus dem Kastrationsbereich erholt, also über 50 ng/dL ansteigt. Bleibt der Wert unter 50 ng/dL so ist er damit so niedrig wie es einige Leitlinien für den Verlauf einer ADT empfehlen. Es sollte aber während einer ADT ein Testosteronspiegel von 20 ng/dL unterschritten werden, da dies eine bessere Wirkung gezeigt hat (Klotz 2015). 

Betrachtet man den Zeitraum von 24 Monaten nach dem Ende einer ADT, so erholte sich in dieser Studie das Testosteron nach einer Therapie von 12 Monaten mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 96,4 % über den Wert von 207 ng/dL und mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 98,8% über den Wert von 50 ng/dL. Bei einer Therapie von 36 Monaten oder mehr erholte sich das Testosteron über den Wert von 207 ng/dL nur bei 28.8% der Patienten und stieg danach noch geringfügig weiter an. Über das Kastrationsniveau von 50 ng/dL erholte es sich bei 74,6 % der Patienten. Auch nach fünf Jahren blieben 22,6 % der Patienten unter dem Kastrationsbereich (Tsumura 2015). In der Studie von Tsumura wurden Patienten nach einer Brachytherapie betrachtet. 
Die Studie von Nascimento kommt bei einer Patientengruppe, die überwiegend nach Operation und Salvage-Bestrahlung mit GnRH-Analoga behandelt wurde, zu vergleichbaren Ergebnissen. Dort wird bei Patienten mit einer Dauer der ADT über sechs Monate eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 67.9 % angegeben, dass sich der Testosteronwert nach 24 Monaten über 300 ng/dL normalisiert. Eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 12.4 % besteht aber, dass der Testosteronwert im Kastrationsbereich unter 50 ng/dL verbleibt.
In einer Studie bei Patienten, die neun Monate ADT machten, hatte der Testosteronwert bereits drei Monate nach der Beendigung in 97,9% der Fälle den Kastrationsbereich überschritten und sich bei 36,9% der Patienten normalisiert (Dai 2013).
Es gibt eine andere Studie, in der die Patienten im Mittel 74.6 Monate, also über sechs Jahre, ADT machten. Nach 18 Monaten hatte sich bei 38% der Patienten der Testosteronwert noch nicht aus dem Kastrationsbereich erholt (Planas 2016). In einer weiteren Studie waren 53 % der Patienten 31 Monate nach dem Ende einer ADT von 73 Monaten immer noch im Kastrationsbereich (Bong 2008). 
Zu einem vergleichbaren Ergebnis kommt auch eine Studie, die Patienten mit einer ADT von 30 Monaten beobachtet hat. Dabei stellte man fest, dass sich das Testosteron im Mittel erst nach 24 Monaten normalisiert hatte (Kaku 2006).

Nach einer Bestrahlung von Patienten mit lokal fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom wurde bisher eine ADT von 36 Monaten empfohlen (Bolla 2009)(Prostatakrebs Leitlinie 5.43). Dies führt, wie man an Hand dieser Studien sieht, in der Regel zu einem dauerhaft erniedrigten Testosteronspiegel. In vielen Fällen wird älteren Männern eine Testosteron-Ersatztherapie angeboten, um die Wirkungen eines reduzierten Testosteronspiegels zu reduzieren. Einem Prostatakrebspatienten wird dies im Hinblick auf die Krebserkrankung meist nicht gemacht. Es gibt zwei retrospektive Studien, die feststellten, dass Männer mit einem niedrigen Testosteronspiegel signifikant kürzer lebten als Männer mit normalem Testosteronspiegel (Shores 2006)(Holmboe 2018). Danach wäre es sinnvoll, dass auch Prostatakrebspatienten ohne ADT einen normalen Testosteronspiegel erreichen.

In einer neueren Studie wurde gezeigt, dass 18 Monate ADT nach einer Bestrahlung das gleiche Ergebnis zeigten wie 36 Monate (Nabid 2018). Damit sollten 18 Monate die Obergrenze darstellen, ob man zur Sicherheit eine längere ADT anwenden soll ist angesichts der dargestellten Nachwirkungen nicht sinnvoll. 
Es gibt auch eine Phase III Studie, die eine IMRT Bestrahlung mit den heute üblichen, höheren Dosen in Verbindung mit 4 Monaten oder 24 Monaten Hormonchemotherapie verglichen hat (Zapatero 2015). Ein Vorteil für die langfristige ADT zeigte sich für Patienten mit hohem Risiko, bei Patienten mit mittlerem Risiko konnte kein eindeutiger Vorteil der langfristigen ADT gegenüber 4 Monaten ADT nachgewiesen werden. Die Patienten mit hohem Risiko hatten einen Gleason Score über 7 mit Kapselüberschreitung oder einen PSA Wert bei Diagnose von über 20 ng/ml.

Die Dauer der ADT sollte daher nicht unnötig lang gewählt werden, da diese Studien eine kürzere Überlebenszeit bei langfristiger Anwendung zeigten. In einer Untersuchung wurde die Überlebensrate von Patienten verglichen, die nach einer Brachytherapie mit sechs Monaten versus mehr als sechs Monaten ADT behandelt wurden (Stone 2018). Es zeigte sich, dass die Patienten mit nur sechs Monaten ADT im Mittel 2 Jahre länger lebten (16,9 vs 14,9 Jahre). Der Schluss aus dieser Studie wäre, dass der Arzt versucht mit der Bestrahlung das Leben der Patienten zu verlängern. Die anschließende, lange ADT verkürzt es dann. Offenbar sollte eine lange ADT nicht eingesetzt werden bei hohen Strahlendosen oder Patienten mit mittlerem oder niedrigem Risiko.

* 20  Hormontherapie mit Antiandrogenen*
Die geschilderten Nebenwirkungen sind auf die Senkung des Testosteronspiegels und in Folge dessen auf eine Senkung des Östrogenspiegels zurückzuführen. Eine Hormontherapie kann jedoch auch mit Antiandrogenen durchgeführt werden, die eine andere Wirkungsweise haben und das Testosteron nicht senken. Sie besetzen statt dessen die Androgenrezeptoren der Tumorzellen, so dass dort kein Testosteron binden kann. Dadurch wird das Wachstum der Prostatakrebszellen gestoppt. Als Antiandrogen wird vor allem Bicalutamid (Casodex®) eingesetzt. Alternative Antiandrogene sind Flutamid sowie das seltener eingesetzte Cyproteronactat (Androcur®). In Deutschland nicht mehr erhältlich ist Nilutamid (Nilandron®).
Da bei dieser Therapie keine Testosteronabsenkung erfolgt, führt sie zu erheblich geringeren Nebenwirkungen. Deutlich stärker ist jedoch die Brustvergrößerung als Nebenwirkung. Es wird daher empfohlen, gleichzeitig 10 oder 20 mg Tamoxifen einzunehmen oder die Brustvergrößerung durch Bestrahlung oder eine Operation zu vermeiden. 
Es ist wohl sinnvoll, nach dem Ende einer Therapie mit Antiandrogenen, Tamoxifen noch einige Zeit weiter zu nehmen, bis das Testosteron und das Östrogen wieder in den Referenzbereich zurückgekommen sind. Solange kann es noch zu einer Brustvergrößerung kommen.
Die deutsche Leitlinie erklärt Von den Antiandrogenen ist lediglich für Bicalutamid 150 mg täglich die Äqui-Effektivität mit der Orchiektomie nachgewiesen. (Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom Punkt 5.71). Den meisten Ärzten ist diese Leitlinienempfehlung offenbar nicht geläufig. 

Fast alle Ärzte sind allerdings überzeugt, dass GnRH Analoga besser gegen den Tumor wirken als Antiandrogene. Viele Leitlinien erwähnen daher Bicalutamid nicht als Mittel gegen Prostatakrebs. Es wird nur regelmäßig in der Dosierung von 50 mg für zwei Wochen vor einer ADT mit einem GnRH Analogon gegeben, da der Testosteronspiegel zu Beginn einer solchen Therapie ansteigt und dies krebsfördernd wirkt. Offenbar wird Bicalutamid in dieser Situation, in der das Testosteron noch erhöht wird, als wirksam betrachtet wird.

Es gibt auch Studien, die über die Ergebnisse mit 50 mg Bicalutamid berichten. Eine Studie berichtet, dass 50 mg die gleiche Wirkung wie ein GnRH Analogon oder eine Orchiektomie habe (Kaisary 1995). In einer anderen Studie waren 50 mg Bicalutamid einer Orchiektomie unterlegen (Iversen 1994). Allerdings hatten die Patienten in dieser Studie zu 60% mehr als fünf Knochenmetastasen, also Patienten mit sehr hohem Risiko. Entsprechend wurde auch in einer Meta-Analyse von drei Studien gezeigt, dass 50 mg Bicalutamid eine etwas geringer Wirkung hatte als eine Orchiektomie (Bales 1996). Auch hier hatten die Patienten in der Studie zur etwa der Hälfte mehr als fünf Knochenmetastasen. 
Nachfolgende Studien haben daraufhin 150 mg Bicalutamid eingesetzt (Iversen 2001). In einer Meta-Analyse wurden die vorhandenen Studien untersucht, die eine Hormontherapie mit 150 mg Bicalutamid oder Flutamid mit einem GnRH Analogon verglichen hatten (Seidenfeld 2000). Dies waren acht Studien, nur in drei davon zeigte sich ein Vorteil für ein GnRH Analogon. Dieser Vorteil für ein GnRH Analogon wurde in der Studie daher als statistisch nicht signifikant bezeichnet und ist damit nicht bewiesen (Nguyen 2015). 
Bei einer Dosis von 150 mg Bicalutamid konnten keine stärkeren Nebenwirkungen beobachtet werden als bei 50 mg Bicalutamid (Goa 1998). Deshalb ist es sinnvoller 150 mg Bicalutamid einzusetzen und die Dosis nicht auf 50 mg zu reduzieren. Die Halbwertzeit von Bicalutamid ist etwa eine Woche (Goa 1998). Die Wirkung hat sich bereits nach einer Woche halbiert und nach etwa sechs Wochen ist das Mittel vollständig ausgeschieden.

Ein Patient kann sich damit für eine möglicherweise etwas weniger wirksame Hormontherapie mit Bicalutamid entscheiden und dadurch einen großen Teil der ansonsten auftretenden Nebenwirkungen vermeiden. Es treten teilweise auch die gleichen Nebenwirkungen auf, die oben bereits in Bezug auf die GnRH-Analga dargestellt wurden, aber erheblich seltener. So wird angegeben (in Klammern die Werte für das Plazebo): Hitzewallungen 9,2% (5,4%), Libidoverlust 3,6% (1,2%) und Impotenz 9,3% (6,5%) (Wellington 2006). Wie man sieht, liegen die Prozentzahlen für die Nebenwirkungen von Bicalutamid nur geringfügig über denen der Placebo-Kontrollgruppe. In seltenen Fällen können sich auch die Leberwerte unter einer Bicalutamid Therapie vorübergehend ändern. Dies sind die Blutwerte AST (1,6% vs 0.7%), ALT (1,6% vs 0.5%) und Bilirubin (0,7% vs 0,3%). In Klammern sind jeweils die Prozentzalen der unter Bicalutamid vom Referenzbereich abweichenden Werte versus den Werten der Placebo-Gruppe angegeben (Wellington 2006).

Es besteht zwischen den Mitteln Bicalutamid und Flutamid keine Kreuzresistenz, d.h. wenn der PSA Wert unter Bicalutamid wieder ansteigt, kann der Patient zu Flutamid wechseln und damit u.U. weiter einen niedrigen PSA Wert erreichen (Muramatsu, 2019). Auch Patienten, die mit Flutamid behandelt wurden können auf Bicalutamid wechseln und erreichen damit wieder eine Senkung des PSA Wertes (Goa 1998). Flutamid muss dreimal am Tag eingenommen werden und führt oft zu Durchfall. Ansonsten kann man zu einem GnRH Analogon wechseln, das anschließend meist noch für einige Zeit wirksam ist. Wenn der PSA Wert während einer Bicalutamid Therapie wieder ansteigt, so haben die Tumorzellen offenbar so mutiert, dass sie Bicalutamid statt Testosteron für ihr Wachstum verwenden können. Setzt man dann Bicalutamid ab, so fällt oft der PSA Wert, dies nennt man Withdrawal effect (Cowan 2015)(Leone 2018). In diesem Fall kann, wie oben erwähnt, das Antiandrogen gewechselt werden.

Ein deutlich wirksameres, aber auch erheblich teureres Antiandrogen ist Enzalutamid (Xtandi®). Dies ist bisher nur in Verbindung mit einem GnRH Analogon zugelassen. Es läuft allerdings derzeit die EMBARK Studie, in der auch eine Enzalutamid Therapie ohne GnRH Analogon bei hormon-sensitiven Patienten getestet wird (Miller 2016). Über die Ergebnisse dieser Studie wird voraussichtlich Mitte des Jahres 2020 berichtet. Wenn auf der Basis dieser Studie eine Zulassung erfolgt, kann statt Bicalutamid auch das deutlich wirksamere Enzalutamid als Antiandrogen eingesetzt werden. Dieses Medikament hat aber auch erhöhte Nebenwirkungen. So treten häufig Fatigue und kognitive Veränderungen auf. Diesen wird teilweise mit einer Dosisreduktion begegnet (Gillessen 2020). Anfang des Jahres 2020 wurde auch Apalutamid (Erleada®) für metastasierte, hormonsensitive Patienten zugelassen. Dies hat praktisch die gleichen Nebenwirkungen wie Enzalutamid. Bisher nur für kastrationsresistente Tumore ist das mit mit Enzalutamid und Apalutamid vergleichbare Antiandrogen Darolutamid (Nubeqa®) zugelassen worden. Dies soll geringere Nebenwirkungen haben.

* 21  Östrogene zur Linderung der Nebenwirkungen*
Ein Teil der durch die ADT verursachten Nebenwirkungen wird nicht direkt durch das reduzierte Testosteron verursacht sondern durch einen Mangel an Östrogen. Der männliche Körper benötigt ebenso wie der weibliche Körper das Hormon Östrogen. Beim Mann wird etwa 80% des Östrogens, auch Estrogen genannt, aus Testosteron gebildet. Dies geschieht im Fettgewebe durch das Aromatase Enzym (Wikipedia Estrogene). Weitere 20% des Östrogens produzieren die Hoden, gesteuert durch die von der Hypophyse und Hirnanhangsdrüse gebildeten FSH Hormone (Wikipedia Estrogen). Durch die ADT wird diese Östrogen-Bildung gehemmt. Die Aromataseaktivität und damit die Konversionsrate von Androgenen zu Östrogenen nehmen mit dem Alter und der Körperfettmasse bei gesunden Männern zu (Jockenhövel 2004). Das sinkende Testosteron im Alter wird also durch eine vermehrte Östrogen-Bildung teilweise ausgeglichen (Vermeulen 2002). Dies ist aber durch die sehr starke Absenkung des Testosterons im Rahmen der ADT nicht mehr möglich, so dass es auch zu einer erheblich Absenkung des Östrogens kommt.
Es gibt verschiedene Arten von Östrogenen, beim Mann wird hauptsächlich Estradiol gebildet. 

Um die jeweiligen Nebenwirkungen der beiden Hormone Testosteron und Östrogen zu bestimmen führte Finkelstein eine interessante Studie durch. Gesunden Männern wurde für 16 Wochen durch ein GnRH-Analoga das Testosteron entzogen. Einem Drittel der Männer wurde dann durch eine Testosteron-Ersatztherapie mit einem Gel das Testosteron wieder zugeführt. Ein weiteres Drittel erhielt zusätzlich Anastrozol, einen Aromatase-Hemmer, so dass aus diesem zugeführten Testosteron kaum Östrogen gebildet werden konnte. Es zeigte sich, dass die Personen mit wenig Östrogen deutlich mehr Hitzewallungen hatten, diese Nebenwirkung ist also durch das fehlende Östrogen bedingt. Weiter war ein Verlust an Knochenmasse und die Gewichtszunahme auf das fehlende Östrogen zurückzuführen. Der Umfang der Muskelmasse und die physische Leistungsfähigkeit wurden durch das Testosteron beeinflusst. Deshalb ergänzen manche Sportler zum Muskelaufbau Testosteron. Außerdem wurde festgestellt, dass Libidoverlust und erektile Dysfunktion sowohl von Testosteron als auch Östrogen beeinflusst werden. Ein Östrogenwert unter 10 pg/mL reduzierte die Libido deutlich (Finkelstein 2013)(Finkelstein 2016). 

Der Östrogenmangel führt also weitgehend zu den gleichen Nebenwirkungen wie bei einer Frau in den Wechseljahren. In den Wechseljahren sinkt der Östrogen-Spiegel der Frau und dies führt zu den entsprechenden Nebenwirkungen. Diese sind vor allem Hitzewallungen, Knochenabbau bzw. Osteoporose, kognitive Veränderungen wie Gedächtniseinbußen und Stimmungsschwankungen wie Reizbarkeit und Aggressivität oder auch Depressionen. Dies sind alles Nebenwirkungen, die auch beim Mann auftreten, der eine ADT durchführt. In der Studie von Russel werden Östrogene zur Linderung von Nebenwirkungen der ADT eingehend dargestellt (Russell 2017).

Man kann also die genannten Nebenwirkungen lindern, wenn man im Rahmen einer Östrogen-Ersatztherapie das fehlende Östrogen zuführt. Die Prostatakrebs Leitlinie erwähnt auch Östrogene als Mittel zur Linderung der Nebenwirkungen der ADT, speziell von Hitzewallungen (Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom, Erläuterung zu Punkt  6.57). Diese Östrogene sind allerdings nur für Frauen zugelassen. Ein Urologe wird daher meist nicht bereit sein, diese Mittel einem Mann zu verschreiben. Er kann ja auch nicht beurteilen, welche Nebenwirkungen dadurch beim Mann auftreten können.

Östrogene, vor allem Estradiol, gibt es in Tablettenform oder zur Aufnahme über die Haut als Pflaster oder Gel. Beispiele wären Estrifam® in Tablettenform oder die Pflaster Estradot®, Estraderm® und Estramon® die es als 50, 75 und 100 µg (= 0,1 mg) Plaster gibt. Ein solches Pflaster wird 2-mal wöchentlich neu geklebt, also nach 3-4 Tagen gewechselt. Das Gel gibt es in Pumpspendern um eine genaue Dosierung zu ermöglichen. 
Prostatakrebspatienten setzen meist 100 µg Pflaster ein. Ähnlich wie den PSA Wert sollte man das Östrogen regelmäßig messen lassen um zu kontrollieren, ob dies im Referenzbereich verbleibt und nicht zu stark angestiegen ist. Dieser Referenzbereich liegt für Männer unter 40 pg/ml. Die Ergänzung von Östrogenen kann Brustwachstum verursachen. Diese Nebenwirkung wurde in einem eigenen Kapitel besprochen.

* 22  Pharmakologie der Präparate zur Hormontherapie*
Die Medikamente, mit denen eine Hormontherapie durchgeführt werden kann, entfalten ihre Wirkung auf unterschiedliche Weise. Dadurch haben sie ein unterschiedliches Profil an Nebenwirkungen. In diesem Kapitel werden die Wirkungsweisen der einzelnen Medikamente detailliert dargestellt, um diese Unterschiede zu verdeutlichen.

*a) Zellbiologische Grundlagen*
Die Zellen des Körpers bestehen aus einer Zellmembran, die die Zelle umgibt. Innerhalb der Membran befindet sich das Zytoplasma, das aus Flüssigkeit, dem Zytosol, und den winzigen Organen der Zelle, den Zellorganellen besteht. In der Zellflüssigkeit und der Zellmembran sind Bindungsstellen für Moleküle, sogenannte Rezeptoren. Bestimmte Stoffe, z.B. Hormone, können dort andocken und damit Einfluss auf die Zelle und ihre Aktivitäten nehmen. Im Inneren der Zelle befindet sich der Zellkern oder Nukleus, der die Erbanlagen des Menschen enthält. Die Träger der Erbsubstanz sind die Chromosomen oder die DNA, die sich im Zellkern befindet.

Die Prostatakrebszelle besitzt eine sehr große Zahl an Androgenrezeptor-Signalwegen. In der folgenden Abbildung ist ein solcher Androgenrezeptor-Signalweg der Prostatakrebszelle dargestellt. 


Bild adaptiert aus (Ferber 2015) DNS = DNA = Desoxyribonukleinsäure

Die Androgenrezeptoren sind ein Teil der Androgenrezeptor-Signalwege. Damit nimmt die Prostatakrebszelle das von ihr benötigte Testosteron auf. Kann sie kein Testosteron aufnehmen, wird das Wachstum des Tumors gestoppt. Geeignet dazu ist eine Hormontherapie, mit der man entweder das Testosteron im Körper reduziert, so dass die Tumorzellen kaum Testosteron aufnehmen können oder man blockiert die Androgenrezeptoren mit Antiandrogenen wie z.B. Bicalutamid oder Enzalutamid.

Nimmt die Tumorzelle Testosteron oder Dihydrotestosteron auf bzw. bindet sich dies an den Androgenrezeptor, so löst sich dieser Rezeptorkomplex und wandert in den Zellkern (Nukleus). Im Zellkern dockt der Rezeptorkomplex an bestimmte Bereiche der DNA an und eine Transkription (Erstellung einer Kopie) der entsprechenden Gene für die Proteinbiosynthese wird gestartet. Für ihr Wachstum benötigt die Tumorzelle Eiweiße oder Proteine. Die Produktion dieser Proteine bezeichnet man als Proteinbiosynthese.

Diese Transkription ist die Synthese von RNA (Ribonukleinsäure) anhand eines dazu als Vorlage dienenden Gens der DNA. Bei diesem Schritt der Proteinbiosynthese wird ein Gen aus der DNA abgelesen, in ein mRNA-Molekül (Messenger-Ribonukleinsäure) transkribiert (kopiert) und ins Zellplasma transportiert. 
In dieser Weise werden in der Tumorzelle genetische Informationen der DNA in Proteine umgesetzt. Eines dieser transkribierten Gene ist das PSA, das dadurch ein Maß für die Anzahl der Transkriptionen und damit des Tumorwachstums ist. (Thelen 2016)

Für das oben beschriebene Lösen des Androgenrezeptors vom Zellplasma ist dessen Trennung (Dissoziation) von dem Hitzeschockprotein (HSP 90) erforderlich. Man versucht derzeit Medikamente zu entwickeln, die diese Trennung von dem Hitzeschockprotein blockieren. Diese Mittel wären ebenfalls geeignet, das Tumorwachstum zu verhindern.

Mit der Hormontherapie kann man den beschriebenen Androgenrezeptor Signalweg blockieren und damit das Tumorwachstum stoppen. Die verschiedenen Mittel für eine Hormontherapie werden im folgenden mit ihrer Wirkungsweise dargestellt.

Die Hoden produzieren fast 95% des Testosterons, aber auch die Nebennieren können Testosteron produzieren. Dies sind dann 5% des im Körper vorhandenen Testosterons (Phillips 2014). Im kastrationsresistenten Zustand produzieren sogar die Tumorzellen selbst Testosteron.

*b) Orchiektomie*
Die Entfernung der Hoden bzw. die Orchiektomie ist das älteste Verfahren, um das Testosteron im Körper zu reduzieren. Es wurde von Huggins bereits im Jahre 1940 angewendet (Huggins 1941). Der Körper produziert das benötigte Testosteron ganz überwiegend in den Hoden. Durch die Orchiektomie wird das Testosteron daher stark gesenkt.

Die Orchiektomie ist eine einfache und preiswerte Operation, die den Testosteronwert sehr stark, etwa auf 0,15 ng/ml, senkt. Die Anti-Tumorwirkung ist daher meist sehr gut. Die Operation kann natürlich nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden. Wenn die Nebenwirkungen durch den Testosteronentzug zu stark sind, z.B. Knochenschwund und Hitzewallungen, kann man durch eine Testosteron-Creme den Testosteronwert wieder erhöhen. Nicht angezeigt ist die Orchiektomie, wenn man eine intermittierende Hormontherapie machen möchte oder nur eine begleitende Hormontherapie bei einer Bestrahlung durchführt.

*c) GnRH Analoga*
Der Hypothalamus ist ein zentrales Steuerzentrum in unserem Gehirn und überwacht unter anderem den Testosteronspiegel im Körper. Stellt dieses Organ einen zu niedrigen Testosteronspiegel fest, so schüttet es GnRH Hormone (Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone) aus. Eine Gonade ist eine Keimdrüse, beim Mann sind dies die Hoden. Die GnRH Hormone (auch LHRH Hormone genannt) werden von Rezeptoren der Hirnanhangsdrüse (Hypophyse) aufgenommen. Werden vom Hypothalamus GnRH Hormone ausgeschüttet, so signalisiert dies der Hirnanhangsdrüse, wiederum den Hoden zu signalisieren, mehr Testosteron zu produzieren. Dazu schüttet die Hirnanhangsdrüse sowohl das follikelstimulierende Hormon (FSH) und das luteinisierendes Hormon (LH) aus. Diese Hormone werden auch als Gonadotropine bezeichnet. Sie stimulieren die Leydig-Zwischenzellen im Hoden. Das LH Hormon führt zur Produktion und Ausschüttung von Testosteron, das FSH Hormon stimuliert die Sertoli-Zellen zur Produktion von Samenzellen.

Die GnRH Analoga, auch Agonisten genannt, haben eine ähnliche chemische ("analoge") Struktur, wie das GnRH Hormon. Sie können daher an die GnRH-Rezeptoren der Hirnanhangsdrüse binden und bewirken damit die gleiche Wirkung wie die natürlichen GnRH Hormone, die vom Hypothalamus gebildet werden. Wird durch diese Medikamente die Menge an GnRH Hormonen im Körper erhöht, so wird anfangs die Menge an Testosteron erhöht, dies bezeichnet man als Flare-Up Effekt. Auf Dauer nimmt jedoch durch die zu hohe Menge an GnRH Hormonen die Anzahl der GnRH Rezeptoren der Hirnanhangsdrüse (Hypophyse) ab. Dies führt dann zu einem Rückgang der Ausschüttung von LH und FSH Hormonen und damit zu einer entsprechend verminderten Produktion von Testosteron.


Bild adaptiert aus Samarrai 2014

Nach drei bis fünf Wochen sollte dadurch das Testosteron unter die Kastrationsschwelle gesunken sein. Diese wurde früher auf 50 ng/dl festgelegt. Heute wird empfohlen, eine Schwelle von 20 ng/dl zu unterschreiten (Klotz 2015).

In Deutschland werden folgende GnRH Analoga eingesetzt, die es als Spritzen mit einer Wirkungsdauer von einem, drei oder sechs Monaten gibt. Die Wirkstoffe und die Medikamente, die sie enthalten sind:

Leuprorelin (Eligard®, Enantrone®, Trenantrone®)
Triptorelin (Pamorelin®, Decapeptyl®)
Buserelin (Profakt®, Metrelef®, Suprecor®, Suprefact®)
Goserelin (Zoladex®)

Eligard® enthält doppelt so viel von dem Wirkstoff Leuprorelin wie Trenantrone® oder Enantrone®. Der Hersteller erklärt dazu, dass mit dieser Dosierung das Testosteron sicher unter 20 ng/dl gesenkt werden könne. Das Medikament Leuprorelin ist bereits seit 1985 verfügbar.

*d) GnRH Antagonisten*
GnRH Antagonisten besetzen mit ihren Wirkstoffen die Rezeptoren der Hypophyse oder Hirnanhangsdrüse. Dadurch können diese Rezeptoren keine GnRH Hormone, die vom Hypothalamus zur Steigerung des Testosteronwertes ausgeschüttet werden, aufnehmen. Die Hirnanhangsdrüse wird dadurch nicht mehr zur Produktion von LH und FSH Hormonen angeregt. Ohne diese beiden Hormone produzieren die Hoden wiederum kein Testosteron mehr (Crawford 2018). Durch diesen unterschiedlichen Wirkmechanismus im Vergleich zu GnRH Analoga tritt bei diesen Medikamenten kein Flare-Up Effekt ein. 

Heute wird als GnRH Antagonist fast nur noch Degarelix unter dem Namen Firmagon® eingesetzt, das im Jahre 2009 in Deutschland zugelassen wurde.

*e) Antiandrogene*
Die Androgenrezeptoren einer Tumorzelle, die das Testosteron aufnehmen um anschließend das weitere Wachstum des Tumors zu ermöglichen, können von Antiandrogenen besetzt werden. Damit kann verhindert werden, dass diese Testosteron aufnehmen können. 

Antiandrogene können auf Grund ihrer chemischen Struktur eingeteilt werden in nicht-steroidale und steroidale Mittel. Als einziges steroidales Mittel wurde Cyproteronacetat (Androcur®) zugelassen, das praktische keine Verwendung mehr findet.

In Deutschland verfügbare Antiandrogene sind Flutamid, Nilutamid und Bicalutamid (Casodex®). Als erstes Mittel wurde Flutamid im Jahre 1989 zugelassen. Heute wird weit überwiegend nur noch Bicalutamid verwendet (Kuber 1998).


Bild adaptiert aus (Ferber 2015)

Wie bereits oben erwähnt, steigt das Testosteron bei der Bicalutamid Therapie nach der Studie von Smith um 97% und das Östrogen um sogar 146% (Smith 2004). Bicalutamid blockiert nicht nur die Androgenrezeptoren der Prostatakrebszellen sondern auch die Androgenrezeptoren der Hirnanhangsdrüse und des Hypothalamus. Dadurch erscheint diesen Organen der Testosteronwert zu niedrig und sie schütten vermehrt luteinisierende Hormone (LH) aus und regen damit die Hoden zu einer vermehrten Testosteronproduktion an (Iversen 2002).

----------


## Georg_

*f) Hemmer der Testosteron-Biosynthese*
Abirateron (Zytiga®) hemmt das Enzym CYP17A1. Dieses Enzym ist sowohl an der Testosteron- als auch an der Östrogen-Produktion im Körper beteiligt. Wird dieses Enzym gehemmt, so wird damit die Biosynthese von Testosteron und Östrogen gehemmt. Dadurch fällt die Testosteronkonzentration im Körper ab.

Im Gegensatz zu GnRH Analoga oder GnRH Antagonisten blockiert Abirateron nicht nur die Testosteron-Produktion im männlichen Hoden. Es verhindert auch die Produktion der Prohormone Dehydroepiandrosteron (DHEA) und Androstenedion, die in den Nebennieren und sogar in den Krebszellen selbst gebildet werden. Im Körpergewebe und in den Prostatakrebszellen werden diese Prohormone in Testosteron umgewandelt (Ferraldeschi 2013). Die untenstehende Abbildung zeigt diese drei Quellen des Testosterons (Fizazi 2011).



Abirateron muss zusammen mit einem Cortison eingesetzt werden. Abirateron blockiert die Produktion von Cortisol in der Nebennierenrinde. Ohne Cortisol würde es zu erheblichen Nebenwirkungen kommen. Empfohlen wird als Cortison das Prednisolon. Statt Prednisolon kann auch Dexamethason verwendet werden. Außerdem ist entsprechend der Zulassung von Abirateron auch immer eine gleichzeitige ADT, z.B. mit Leuprorelin, erforderlich (Crawford 2018)(IQWIG 2013). Abirateron wird allerdings das Testosteron auch ohne ADT erheblich senken. Dies wurde inzwischen auch in einer kleinen Studie gezeigt (Ohlmann 2019). Die Nebenwirkungen werden jedoch durch den gesenkten Testosteronspiegel verursacht und dieser bleibt auch ohne ADT unverändert niedrig. Der Verzicht auf die ADT wird daher die Nebenwirkungen voraussichtlich nicht reduzieren.

Abirateron war bisher nur für kastrationsresistente Patienten zugelassen. Auf Grund der Ergebnisse neuerer Studien, der LATITUDE Studie(Fizazi 2017) und der STAMPEDE Studie, Arm G, (James 2017) empfiehlt die Leitlinie jetzt dieses Medikament auch bei hormon-sensitiven Patienten anzuwenden, wenn diese bei der Diagnose bereits Knochenmetastasen haben (Leitlinie Prostatakarzinom 6.17).

Vor der Zulassung von Abirateron im Jahre 2011 wurde vielfach Ketokonazol (Nizoral®) als CYP17 Inhibitor verwendet, das ebenfalls die Testosteron-Produktion sowohl in den Hoden als auch in den Nebennieren hemmt. Dies war eine off-label Anwendung, da Ketokonazol für die Bekämpfung von Pilzerkrankungen zugelassen ist. Auch dieses Mittel musste in Kombination mit Cortison angewendet werden (Reid 2008).

*g) Neue Androgenrezeptorhemmer*
Mit Enzalutamid (Xtandi) ist ein neues, stark verbessertes Antiandrogen zugelassen worden. Zwei weitere, vergleichbare Mittel sind Apalutamid (Erleada®) und Darolutamid (Nubeqa®, ODM-201). Apalutamid ist bereits in Deutschland zugelassen, Darolutamid bis jetzt nur in den USA, soll aber im Laufe des Jahres 2020 auch in Europa zugelassen werden.

Enzalutamid hat drei Wirkungen: es hat eine höhere Affinität zu den Androgenrezeptoren als Bicalutamid, es hemmt die Verlagerung des Androgenrezeptors zum Zellkern und soll auch die Bindung dieses Androgenrezeptors an die DNA im Zellkern blockieren (Crawford 2018). 


Bild adaptiert aus (Ferber 2015)

Enzalutamid senkt wie alle Antiandrogene nicht den Testosteronspiegel. Das verbessert aber leider nicht die Nebenwirkungen für den Patienten, denn wie auch bei Abirateron ist die Anwendung nur in Kombination mit einer ADT, z.B. mit Leuprorelin, zugelassen worden. Ein Cortison ist jedoch nicht erforderlich.

Enzalutamid war bisher für kastrationsresistente Patienten zugelassen. Es sind aber jetzt Studien beendet worden, mit denen die Anwendung auch für nicht resistente Patienten erweitert wurde. Auf der Basis der ARCHES Studie, die Enzalutamid zusammen mit einer ADT bei metastasierten, hormonsensitiven Patienten getestet hat, wurde Enzalutamid jetzt in den USA für diese Patientengruppe zugelassen. (Armstrong 2019). Eine weitere Studie, die Enzamet Studie hat darüber hinaus gezeigt, dass Enzalutamid bei metastasierten, hormonsensitiven Patienten zu einem längerem Gesamtüberleben führt (Davis 2019). Enzalutamid ist außerdem für nicht-metastasierte, kastrationsresistente Patienten zugelassen worden, auf der Basis der PROSPER Studie (Hussain 2018b). Dagegen prüft die EMBARK Studie, ob Enzalutamid auch bei nicht-metastasierten, hormonsensitiven Patienten wirksam ist (Miller 2016). Interessant ist hier vor allem, dass EMBARK eine Studie mit drei Armen ist. Ein Arm prüft, ob Enzalutamid auch ohne gleichzeitige ADT mit einem GnRH-Analogon eingesetzt werden kann. Damit würde eine Möglichkeit eröffnet, eine Hormontherapie mit deutlich geringeren Nebenwirkungen durchzuführen als mit einem GnRH-Analogon. Allerdings kommt es bei einer solchen Enzalutamid-Monotherapie in etwa der Hälfte der Fälle zu einer Brustvergrößerung (Tombal 2015). Dem könnte wie bei Bicalutamid mit Tamoxifen entgegengewirkt werden.

Apalutamid (Erleada®) ist bei nicht-metastasiertem, kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs zugelassen. Darüber hinaus, auf der Basis der TITAN-Studie, auch für metastasierte, hormonsensitive Patienten(Chi 2019).
Darolutamid ist in den USA für nicht-metastasierte, kastrationsresistente Patienten auf der Basis der ARAMIS Studie zugelassen worden (Fizazi 2019).

*h) Östrogene*
Auch durch den Einsatz von Östrogenen kann die Testosteron-Produktion ausreichend reduziert werden. Deren Wirkung wird folgendermaßen erklärt:

Vergleichbar zu der Wirkung von Östrogenen bei Frauen bewirken Östrogene beim Mann, dass der Hypothalamus weniger GnRH Hormone ausschüttet. Dies führt dazu, dass die Hypophyse oder Hirnanhangsdrüse wiederum weniger LH und FSH Hormone ausschüttet und damit die Testosteronproduktion in den Hoden reduziert wird. 
Darüber hinaus sollen Östrogene auch direkt auf die Hypophyse wirken und die Produktion der LH und FSH Hormone reduzieren. Diese beiden Hormone bewirken auch die Produktion von Östrogenen und bei einem hohen Wert an Östrogenen reduzieren Hypothalamus und Hypophyse die Produktion von LH und FSH Hormonen (Karsch 1987)(Skorupskaite 2014). Werden die LH Hormone reduziert, so stellen die Hoden auch weniger Testosteron her, wie es auch bei den oben besprochenen GnRH-Analoga der Fall ist. Darüber hinaus erhöhen Östrogene den Wert an sexualhormonbindenden Globulin (SHGB), was die Produktion von Testosteron in den Hoden senkt (Bosset 2012). Außerdem wirken Östrogene negativ auf die Funktion der Leydig-Zellen in den Hoden und damit deren Testosteronproduktion. (Retz 2010)

Die Östrogentherapie wurde seit 1941 eingesetzt (Turo 2013). Am häufigsten angewendet wurde zuerst das orale Diethylstilbestrol (DES, Stilboestrol®), das allerdings ein hohes Risiko für Herz-Kreislauf-Erkrankungen darstellt, vor allem in der Dosierung 5 mg. Festgestellt wurde dies in den VACURG Studien (Byar 1972). Daraufhin wird dieses Mittel nicht mehr angewendet. Auch bei niedrigeren Dosen zeigten sich höhere kardiovaskulären Risiken als bei einer Orchiektomie und bei einer 1 mg Dosis konnte keine ausreichende Wirkung erzielt werden (Turo 2013)(Lepor 2005). Oft wurde Stilboestrol® mit Cyproteronacetat (Androcur) kombiniert (Goldenberg 1988).

Da die Östrogene jedoch eine gute Wirkung gegen den Tumor besitzen, teilweise auch im kastrationsresistenten Stadium (Turo 2013), wird jetzt in Studien das Östrogen als Pflaster, Creme oder Gel über die Haut verabreicht (Langley 2013)(Abel 2015). Die kardiovaskulären Risiken sind erheblich geringer, wenn das Östrogen über die Haut aufgenommen wird (Vinogradova 2019). Diethylstilbestrol in Form von Tabletten wird über die Leber verstoffwechselt und dabei bilden sich u.a. Cholesterin und Triglyzeride, die für die kardiovaskulären Risiken verantwortlich sein können. Das ist bei der Aufnahme über die Haut nicht der Fall und dies soll daher zu weniger kardiovaskulären Risiken führen als die Tabletten (Schellhammer 2017)(Langley 2013). 

Allerdings kommt es durch den hohen Östrogenwert bei etwa 37% der Patienten zu einer Brustvergrößerung (Gilbert 2016). Wahrscheinlich kann auch dagegen Tamoxifen eingesetzt werden, da Tamoxifen als selektiver Estrogenrezeptormodulator (SERM) die Östrogenrezeptoren im Brustgewebe blockiert aber im Gegensatz dazu an den Östrogenrezeptoren der Hypophyse als Agonist wirkt (Santen 2013). Dadurch wird eine Produktion der LH und FSH Hormone reduziert und dies senkt die Testosteronproduktion in den Hoden.


* 23  Schlußbetrachtung*
Nachdem nun alle Nebenwirkungen eingehend dargestellt wurden, wird es wohl manchem Leser so gehen wie nach einer eingehenden Lektüre des Beipackzettels. Es kommen Bedenken, ob man eine solche Therapie mit diesen erheblichen Nebenwirkungen machen sollte. Sicher mit ein Grund warum viele Ärzte sich nicht die Zeit nehmen, die Nebenwirkungen ausführlich mit dem Patienten zu besprechen. 

Die Hormontherapie ist aber nun die wirksamste Therapie gegen den Prostatakrebs im fortgeschrittenen Stadium, sie kann das Wachstum des Tumors viele Jahre aufhalten. Auch die neueren Medikamente, z.B. Abirateron, senken entweder das Testosteron noch stärker als ein GnRH-Analogon oder blockieren die Androgenrezeptoren erheblich besser als Bicalutamid, das sind derzeit Enzalutamid oder Apalutamid. Enzalutamid und Apalutamid sind nur in Kombination mit einem GnRH-Analogon zugelassen, es laufen aber Studien um diese Medikamente auch als Monotherapie einsetzen zu können. Damit wären wirksamere Mittel als ein GnRH-Analogon verfügbar, die voraussichtlich weniger Nebenwirkungen aufweisen werden. Eine Studie, die Embark Studie, untersucht dies für Enzalutamid und soll Mitte 2020 abgeschlossen werden.

Eine Hormontherapie kann ein Patient mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs nicht vermeiden. Er sollte sie allerdings, z.B. aus Angst vor einem steigenden PSA Wert, nicht länger einsetzen als nötig und die in diesem Text genannten Mittel beachten, um die Nebenwirkungen zu senken.


(Bild aus Neumeister 2013)

----------


## Georg_

* 24  Quellenverzeichnis*

Abel, 2015, PATCH "Prostate Adenocarcinoma: TransCutaneous Hormones" A randomised-controlled trial of transcutaneous oestrogen patches versus LHRH agonists in prostate cancer
https://www.ctu.mrc.ac.uk/media/1282...otocol_v10.pdf

Alhathal et al., 2012, Synergetic effect of testosterone and phophodiesterase-5 inhibitors in hypogonadal men with erectile dysfunction: A systematic review
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3433544/

Allan et al., 2014, Androgen deprivation therapy complications
https://erc.bioscientifica.com/view/.../21/4/T119.xml

Ahmadi et al., 2013, Androgen deprivation therapy: evidence‐based management of side effects
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...X.2012.11774.x

Anagnostis, 2019, New Therapeutic Targets for Osteoporosis
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3058...-osteoporosis/

Aoun et al., 2015, Penile Rehabilitation Strategies Among Prostate Cancer Survivors
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4857896/

Armstrong et al., 2019, ARCHES: A Randomized, Phase III Study of Androgen Deprivation Therapy With Enzalutamide or Placebo in Men With Metastatic Hormone-Sensitive Prostate Cancer 
https://ascopubs.org/doi/full/10.1200/JCO.19.00799

Azcarate et al., 2014, Androgen Deficiency and Dry Eye Syndrome in the Aging Male
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4132553/

Bales et al., 1996, A Controlled Trial of Bicalutamide Versus Castration in Patients With Advanced Prostate Cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8560...ostate-cancer/

Bamias et al., 2005, Osteonecrosis of the jaw in cancer after treatment with bisphosphonates: incidence and risk factors.
https://ascopubs.org/doi/full/10.120...r_pub%3dpubmed

Barbieri, 2013, When estrogen isn't an option, here is how I treat menopausal symptoms
OBG Management 2013 June;25(6):09
https://www.mdedge.com/obgyn/article...ausal-symptoms

Barrett-Connor et al., 1999, Endogenous Sex Hormones and Cognitive Function in Older Men
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1052...-in-older-men/

Bartl, 2010, Arthralgien im Klimakterium: pathogenetische Zusammenhänge
https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...30-1263312.pdf

Barton et al., 2013, Wisconsin Ginseng (Panax quinquefolius) to Improve Cancer-Related Fatigue: A Randomized, Double-Blind Trial, N07C2
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3888141/

Beer et al., 2010, Acupuncture For Hot Flashes In Prostate Cancer Patients
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2928879/

Bennett et al., 2008, Venous Thromboembolism and Mortality Associated With Recombinant Erythropoietin and Darbepoetin Administration for the Treatment of Cancer-Associated Anemia
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1831...ciated-anemia/

Bettendorf et al., 1993, Empfehlungen zur Substitution mit Östrogenen und Gestagenen im Klimakterium und in der Postmenopause
https://www.karger.com/Article/PDF/272005

Bhatia et al., 2016, Cardiovascular Effects of Androgen Deprivation Therapy for the Treatment of Prostate Cancer ABCDE Steps to Reduce Cardiovascular Disease in Patients With Prostate Cancer
https://www.ahajournals.org/doi/pdf/...AHA.115.012519

Boekhout et al., 2006, Symptoms and Treatment in Cancer Therapy-Induced Early Menopause
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1679...rly-menopause/

Bolla et al., 2009, Duration of Androgen Suppression in the Treatment of Prostate Cancer
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa0810095

Bong et al., 2008, Serum Testosterone Recovery After Cessation of Long-Term Luteinizing Hormone-Releasing Hormone Agonist in Patients With Prostate Cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1827...ostate-cancer/

Bosset et al., 2012, Current role of diethylstilbestrol in the management of advanced prostate cancer
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/....11206.x1206.x

Braga-Basaria et al., 2006, Metabolic syndrome in men with prostate cancer undergoing long-term androgen-deprivation therapy
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16921050

Breitbart et al., 2010, Psychostimulants for Cancer-Related Fatigue
https://jnccn.org/view/journals/jncc...ticle-p933.xml

Bundesärztekammer, 2017, Arzneimittelkommission der Deutschen Ärzteschaft: Aus der UAW-Datenbank  Multiple Wirbelkörperfrakturen nach Absetzen von Denosumab (Prolia ® ) Dtsch Arztebl 2017; 114(48)
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/19...umab-(Prolia-)

Bundeszentrale für gesundheitliche Aufklärung, Männergesundheitsportal, 
https://www.maennergesundheitsportal...isikofaktoren/

Busse et al., 2009, Physical activity and cognition in the elderly: A review
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5618974/

Byar, 1972, TREATMENT OF PROSTATIC CANCER:STUDIES BY THE VETERANS ADMINISTRATION COOPERATIVE UROLOGICAL RESEARCH GROUP
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...00195-0037.pdf

Carrie at al., 2019, Short-term Androgen Deprivation Therapy Combined With Radiotherapy as Salvage Treatment After Radical Prostatectomy for Prostate Cancer (GETUG-AFU 16): A 112-month Follow-Up of a Phase 3, Randomised Trial 
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3162...domised-trial/

Chamie et al., 2011, Comorbidities, Treatment and Ensuing Survival in Men with ProstateCancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3326114/

Chi et al., 2019, Apalutamide for Metastatic, Castration-Sensitive Prostate Cancer
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1903307

Choudhury et al., 2019, STAMPEDE: Is Radiation Therapy to the Primary a New Standard of Care in Men with Metastatic Prostate Cancer?
https://www.redjournal.org/article/S...222-6/fulltext

Cowan et al., 2015, Delayed Antiandrogen Withdrawal Syndrome After Discontinuation of Bicalutamide
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4289435/

Crawford et al., 2018, Androgen-targeted therapy in men with prostate cancer: evolving practice and future considerations
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41391-018-0079-0

Criscitiello et al., 2011, Tamoxifen in early-stage estrogen receptor-positive breast cancer: overview of clinical use and molecular biomarkers for patient selection
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3084302/

Dai et al., 2013, Kinetics of Testosterone Recovery in Clinically Localized Prostate Cancer Patients Treated With Radical Prostatectomy and Subsequent Short-Term Adjuvant Androgen Deprivation Therapy
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2370...ation-therapy/

Daskivich et al., 2013, Effect of Age, Tumor Risk, and Comorbidity on Competing Risks for Survival in a U.S. PopulationBased Cohort of Men With Prostate Cancer
https://annals.org/aim/article-abstr...s-survival-u-s

Davis et al., 2019, Enzalutamide with Standard First-Line Therapy in Metastatic Prostate Cancer
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1903835

Deutsche Fatigue Gesellschaft - Medikamentöse Therapie
https://deutsche-fatigue-gesellschaf...oese-therapie/

DiLorenzo et al., 2005, Management of Gynaecomastia in Patients With Prostate Cancer: A Systematic Review
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1632...ematic-review/

Dohle et al., 2018, EAU GUIDELINES ONMALE HYPOGONADISM
https://uroweb.org/wp-content/upload...018-pocket.pdf

Donovan, 2015, Psychological effects of androgen‐deprivation therapy on men with prostate cancer and their partners
https://acsjournals.onlinelibrary.wi...002/cncr.29672

Dorff et al., 2011, Adjuvant Androgen Deprivation for High-Risk Prostate Cancer After Radical Prostatectomy: SWOG S9921 Study
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/art...report=classic

Duchesne et al., 2016, Timing of Androgen-Deprivation Therapy in Patients With Prostate Cancer With a Rising PSA (TROG 03.06 and VCOG PR 01-03 [TOAD]): A Randomised, Multicentre, Non-Blinded, Phase 3 Trial
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...107-8/fulltext

Fagerlund et al., 2015, Gynecomastia in Patients With Prostate Cancer: A Systematic Review
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2630...ematic-review/

Ferber, 2015, Die kombinierte Hormonchemotherapie ist auf dem Vormarsch
Bericht über den Vortrag von Prof. George Thalmann, 5. November 2015, St. Gallen
oncoletter.ch, Leading Opinions, 17.12.2015
https://ch.universimed.com/fachthemen/6622

Ferraldeschi et al., 2013, Molecular Pathways: Inhibiting steroid biosynthesis in prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3736095/

Finkelstein et al., 2013, Gonadal Steroids and Body Composition, Strength, and Sexual Function in Men
https://www.nejm.org/doi/10.1056/NEJMoa1206168

Finkelstein et al., 2016, Gonadal steroiddependent effects on bone turnover and bone mineral density in men
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4767351/

Fizazi, 2011, Drug development in prostate cancer
https://www.slideshare.net/ESOSLIDES/36-fizazi

Fizazi et al., 2017, Abiraterone plus Prednisone in Metastatic, Castration-Sensitive Prostate Cancer
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1704174

Fizazi et al., 2019, Darolutamide in Nonmetastatic, Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1815671

Frisk et al., 2014, How long do the effects of acupuncture on hot flashes persist in cancer patients?
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24477325

Frydenberg, 2019, Management of hot flushes
https://www.apccc.org/fileadmin/file...Frydenberg.pdf

Gaiser, 2016, Medikamentöse Therapie: Chancen und Risiken
https://www.osteoporose-deutschland....ng_03_2016.pdf

Galvão et al., 2006, Resistance training and reduction of treatment side effects in prostate cancer patients.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17146309

Gardiner et al., 2015, Patients Who Receive Androgen Deprivation Therapy Risk Adverse Cognitive Changes
https://ascopubs.org/doi/full/10.1200/jco.2015.63.5698

Gerber et al., 2000, Transdermal estrogen in the treatment of hot flushes in men with prostate cancer
https://www.goldjournal.net/article/...370-2/fulltext

Gilbert et al., 2016, Quality-of-life outcomes from the Prostate Adenocarcinoma: TransCutaneous Hormones (PATCH) trial evaluating luteinising hormone-releasing hormone agonists versus transdermal oestradiol for androgen suppression in advanced prostate cancer
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1111/bju.13687

Gilbert et al., 2018, Transdermal oestradiol as a method of androgensuppression for prostate cancer within theSTAMPEDE trial platform
http://www.stampedetrial.org/media/1...ernational.pdf

Gillessen et al., 2020, Management of Patients with Advanced Prostate Cancer: Report of the Advanced Prostate Cancer Consensus Conference 2019
https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...048-8/fulltext

Goa et al., 1998, Bicalutamide in Advanced Prostate Cancer. A Review
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/9606...ncer-a-review/

Goldenberg et al., 1988, The Combination of Cyproterone Acetate and Low Dose Diethylstilbestrol in the Treatment of Advanced Prostatic Carcinoma
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...22534717420738

Gonnelli et al., 2014, Obesity and Fracture Risk
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2500...fracture-risk/

Gonzalez et al., 2015, Course and Predictors of Cognitive Function in Patients With Prostate Cancer Receiving Androgen-Deprivation Therapy: A Controlled Comparison
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4461804/

Grätzel von Grätz, 2018, Bewegung schützt vor Folgen einer Hormontherapie bei Krebs
https://www.aerztezeitung.de/Medizin...bs-224244.html

Green et al., 2002, Altered Cognitive Function in Men Treated for Prostate Cancer With Luteinizing Hormone-Releasing Hormone Analogues and Cyproterone Acetate: A Randomized Controlled Trial
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...X.2002.02917.x

Greenspan et al., 2005, Bone loss after initiation of androgen deprivation therapy in patients with prostate cancer
https://academic.oup.com/jcem/articl...2/6410/2837153

Grossmann et al., 2012, Hematological changes during androgen deprivation therapy
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3735076/

Grundy et al., 2005, Diagnosis and management of the metabolic syndrome: an American Heart Association/National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute Scientific Statement
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16157765

Guise, 2007, Estrogenic Side Effects of Androgen Deprivation Therapy
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2213888/

Hadiselimović et al., 1987, Effect of Treatment With Chronic Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone Agonist on Human Testis
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...22534717434975

Haque et al., 2017, Cardiovascular disease risk and androgen deprivation therapy in patients with localised prostate cancer: a prospective cohort study.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/29017178

Hatzimouratidis et al., 2007, Testosterone and Erectile Function: An Unresolved Enigma
https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...379-X/fulltext

Higano, 2003, Side effects of androgen deprivation therapy: monitoring and minimizing toxicity
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12667885

Higano, 2006, Androgen Deprivation Therapy: Monitoring and Managing the Complications
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1686...complications/

Holland et al., 2011, Testosterone Levels and Cognition in Elderly Men: A Review
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2169...-men-a-review/

Holmboe et al., 2018, Individual Testosterone Decline and Future Mortality Risk in Men
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2906...y-risk-in-men/

Huggins C, Studies on prostate cancer. I. The effect of castration, of oestrogen and of androgen injection on serum phosphatases in metastatic carcinoma of the prostate. Cancer Research 1941;1:293.
https://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/content/1/4/293

Hupe et al., 2018, Retrospective Analysis of Patients With Prostate Cancer Initiating GnRH Agonists/Antagonists Therapy Using a German Claims Database: Epidemiological and Patient Outcomes
https://www.frontiersin.org/articles...018.00543/full

Hussain et al., 2018a, Phase III Intergroup Trial of Adjuvant Androgen Deprivation With or Without Mitoxantrone Plus Prednisone in Patients With High-Risk Prostate Cancer After Radical Prostatectomy: SWOG S9921 
https://ascopubs.org/doi/10.1200/JCO.2017.76.4126

Hussain et al., 2018b, Enzalutamide in Men with Nonmetastatic, Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1800536

International Diabetes Federation, The IDF (International Diabetes Federation) consensus worldwide de#finition of the METABOLIC SYNDROME
https://www.idf.org/e-library/consen...bolic-syndrome

Inoue et al., 2016, 853 Prevalence of hand joint symptoms of androgen deprivation therapy in Japanese prostate cancer patients
https://www.eu-openscience.europeanu...16)60855-2/pdf

Irani et al., 2009, Efficacy of venlafaxine, medroxyprogesterone acetate, and cyproterone acetate for the treatment of vasomotor hot flushes in men taking gonadotropin-releasing hormone analogues for prostate cancer: a double-blind, randomised trial
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...338-9/fulltext

IQWIG Pressemitteilung zu Abirateron (15.4.2013): 
https://www.iqwig.de/de/presse/press...tzen.3578.html

Iversen et al., 1994, Randomised Study of Casodex 50 MG Monotherapy vs Orchidectomy in the Treatment of Metastatic Prostate Cancer. The Scandinavian Casodex Cooperative Group 
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8738...erative-group/

Iversen et al., 2001, Nonsteroidal antiandrogens: a therapeutic option for patients with advanced prostate cancer who wish to retain sexual interest and function
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...x.2001.00988.x

Iversen et al., 2002, Nonsteroidal antiandrogens: a therapeutic option for patients with advanced prostate cancer who wish to retain sexual interest and function
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...x.2001.00988.x

James et al., 2017, Abiraterone for Prostate Cancer Not Previously Treated with Hormone Therapy
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1702900

Janzer, 2009, Hormontherapie beim Prostatakarzinom
https://www.uro-freiburg.de/Hormonth...zinom,112.html

Jayadevappa et al., 2019, Association Between Androgen Deprivation Therapy Use and Diagnosis of Dementia in Men With Prostate Cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3126...ostate-cancer/

Jockenhövel et al., 2004, Östrogene für den Mann  sinnvoll oder gefährlicher Unfug?
https://www.aerzteblatt.de/archiv/40...hrlicher-Unfug

Kaisary et al., 1995, A Randomised Comparison of Monotherapy With Casodex 50 Mg Daily and Castration in the Treatment of Metastatic Prostate Carcinoma. Casodex Study Group 
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8536...x-study-group/

Kaku et al., 2006, Time Course of Serum Testosterone and Luteinizing Hormone Levels After Cessation of Long-Term Luteinizing Hormone-Releasing Hormone Agonist Treatment in Patients With Prostate Cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1632...ostate-cancer/

Kaplan et al., 2014, Hot Flash Management: Update of the Evidence for Patients With Cancer
https://cjon.ons.org/cjon/18/6/suppl...atients-cancer

Karsch, 1987, Central Actions of Ovarian Steroids in the Feedback Regulation of Pulsatile Secretion of Luteinizing Hormone https://www.annualreviews.org/doi/10....030187.002053

Keating et al., 2006, Diabetes and Cardiovascular Disease During Androgen Deprivation Therapy for Prostate Cancer
https://ascopubs.org/doi/full/10.1200/jco.2006.06.2497

Klil-Drori et al., 2019, Androgen Deprivation Therapy for Prostate Cancer and the Risk of Rheumatoid Arthritis: A Population-Based Cohort Study
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3124...-cohort-study/

Klotz et al., 2015, Nadir Testosterone Within First Year of Androgen-Deprivation Therapy (ADT) Predicts for Time to Castration-Resistant Progression: A Secondary Analysis of the PR-7 Trial of Intermittent Versus Continuous ADT
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4372851/

Knipper et al., 2019, Outcome of Patients With Newly Diagnosed Prostate Cancer With Low Metastatic Burden Treated With Radical Prostatectomy: A Comparison to STAMPEDE Arm H
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3151...tampede-arm-h/

Kuber, Lunglmayr, 1998, Einsatz von Antiandrogenen beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom
https://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/603.pdf

Langley et al., 2013, Cardiovascular Outcomes in Patients With Locally Advanced and Metastatic Prostate Cancer Treated With Luteinising-Hormone-Releasing-Hormone Agonists or Transdermal Oestrogen: The Randomised, Phase 2 MRC PATCH Trial (PR09)
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2346...ch-trial-pr09/

Langley et al., 2016, A randomised comparison evaluating changes in bone mineral density in advanced prostate cancer: luteinising hormone-releasing hormone agonists versus transdermal oestradiol
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/26707868

Laufer et al., 1982, Effect of clonidine on hot flashes in postmenopausal women
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/7145250

Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie der Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Wissenschaftlichen Medizinischen Fachgesellschaften e.V. (AWMF), Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft e.V. (DKG) und Deutschen Krebshilfe e.V. (DKH), Hrsg. Interdisziplinäre Leitlinie der Qualität S3 zur Früherkennung, Diagnose und Therapie der verschiedenen Stadien des Prostatakarzinoms. Version 5.0  April 2018 AWMF-Registernummer: 043/022OL
https://www.leitlinienprogramm-onkol...ersion_5.0.pdf

Leitlinienprogramm Onkologie (OL), Deutsche Krebsgesellschaft (DKG), Deutsche Krebshilfe, Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Wissenschaftlichen Medizinischen Fachgesellschaften (AWMF). S3-Leitlinie Supportive Therapie bei onkologischen PatientInnen. Langversion 1.2 2019 
https://www.awmf.org/uploads/tx_szle...iv_2019-11.pdf

Leone et al., 2018, Antiandrogen Withdrawal Syndrome (AAWS) in the Treatment of Patients With Prostate Cancer 
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2897...ostate-cancer/

Lepor, Comparison of single-agent androgen suppression for advanced prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1477619/

Levine et al., 2010, Androgen-deprivation therapy in prostate cancer and cardiovascular risk: a science advisory from the American Heart Association, American Cancer Society, and American Urological Association: endorsed by the American Society for Radiation Oncology. Circulation, 2010. 121: 833.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20124128

Loblaw et al., 2018, Timing of androgen deprivation therapy for prostate cancer patients after radiation: Planned combined analysis of two randomized phase 3 trials.
https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200....15_suppl.5018

Loprinzi et al., 1994, Transdermal clonidine for ameliorating post-orchiectomy hot flashes
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/8308...y-hot-flashes/

Loprinzi et al., 2009, A phase III randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled trial of gabapentin in the management of hot flashes in men 
https://academic.oup.com/annonc/article/20/3/542/186412

Mahalingam et al., 2018, Abstract 3269: Metformin to prevent metabolic syndrome associated with androgen deprivation therapy (ADT): Metabolic analysis from a placebo-controlled study of metformin in non-diabetic men initiating ADT for advanced prostate cancer (PCa)
https://cancerres.aacrjournals.org/c...upplement/3269

Margel et al., 2019, Cardiovascular Morbidity in a Randomized Trial Comparing GnRH Agonist and GnRH Antagonist among Patients with Advanced Prostate Cancer and Preexisting Cardiovascular Disease
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/31188734

Mast, Bisphosphonat-assoziierte Kiefernekrosen
http://www.klinikum.uni-muenchen.de/...osphonate.html

McLeod et al., 2000, Gynecomastia in Patients With Prostate Cancer: A Review of Treatment Options
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1106...tment-options/

Meerleer, 2016, Advances in Radiotherapy, Presentation at EMUC 2016

Messing et al., 2006, Immediate Versus Deferred Androgen Deprivation Treatment in Patients With Node-Positive Prostate Cancer After Radical Prostatectomy and Pelvic Lymphadenectomy
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1675...mphadenectomy/

Miller et al., EMBARK: A phase 3, randomized, efficacy and safety study of enzalutamide plus leuprolide, enzalutamide monotherapy and placebo plus leuprolide in men with high-risk nonmetastatic prostate cancer progressing after definitive therapy
https://academic.oup.com/annonc/arti...770TiP/2799507

Mitsuzuka et al., 2016, Influence of 1 Year of Androgen Deprivation Therapy on Lipid and Glucose Metabolism and Fat Accumulation in Japanese Patients With Prostate Cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2650...ostate-cancer/

Mitsuzuka et al., 2018, Metabolic Changes in Patients With Prostate Cancer During Androgen Deprivation Therapy
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2905...ation-therapy/

Morote et al., 2006, Bone mineral density changes in patients with prostate cancer during the first 2 years of androgen suppression
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16600728

Morote et al., 2007, Prevalence of osteoporosis during long-term androgen deprivation therapy in patients with prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17382153

Muramatsu, 2019, A Case of Advanced Prostate Cancer Controlled for the Long Term by Flutamide After Bicalutamide Failure
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3184...amide-failure/

Nabid et al., 2018, Duration of Androgen Deprivation Therapy in High-risk Prostate Cancer: A Randomized Phase III Trial
https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...443-3/abstract

Nakamura et al., 2008, A thermosensory pathway that controls body temperature 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18084288

Nalesnik et al., 2004, Anemia in Men with Advanced Prostate Cancer: Incidence, Etiology, and Treatment
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC1472681/

Nam et al., 2018, Factors associated with testosterone recovery after androgen deprivation therapy in patients with prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5754577/

Nasca et al., 2018, Acetyl-l-carnitine deficiency in patients with major depressive disorder
https://www.pnas.org/content/115/34/8627

Nascimento et al., 2019, Testosterone recovery profiles after cessation of androgen deprivation therapy for prostate cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3108...ostate-cancer/

Nead et al., 2016, Androgen Deprivation Therapy and Future Alzheimer's Disease Risk
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2664...-disease-risk/

Neumeister, 2013, Adult Male Hypogonadism
https://www.apconline.org/system/fil...rs/ne/hypo.ppt

Nishimura et al., 2000, Low Doses of Oral Dexamethasone for Hormone-Refractory Prostate Carcinoma
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1113...ate-carcinoma/

Nguyen, 2015, Adverse Effects of Androgen Deprivation Therapy and Strategies to Mitigate Them 
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/25097095

Ockrim et al., 2004, Transdermal estradiol improves bone density when used as single agent therapy for prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15538232

Oefelein et al., 2002, Skeletal fractures negatively correlate with overall survival in men with prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12187209/

O'Farrell et al., 2015, Risk and Timing of Cardiovascular Disease After Androgen-Deprivation Therapy in Men With Prostate Cancer
https://ascopubs.org/doi/figure/10.1...O.2014.59.1792

Ohlmann et al., 2019, Abiraterone acetate plus prednisone (AA+P) without continuing LHRH-therapy in patients with metastatic chemotherapy: Naive castrations-resistant prostate cancerResults from the SPARE-trial (NCT02077634).
https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200....15_suppl.5046

Østergren et al., 2018, Metabolic consequences of gonadotropin‐releasing hormone agonists vs orchiectomy: a randomized clinical study
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1111/bju.14609

Park et al., 2011, The Effects of Long‐Term Androgen Deprivation Therapy on Penile Length in Patients with Prostate Cancer: A Single‐Center, Prospective, Open‐Label, Observational Study
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...43609515333312

Parker et al., 2018, Radiotherapy to the primary tumour for newly diagnosed, metastatic prostate cancer (STAMPEDE): a randomised controlled phase 3 trial
https://www.thelancet.com/journals/l...486-3/fulltext

Parker, 2019, [Antiresorptive therapy] Only for very select men with CRPC and bone metastases, Vortrag auf der APCCC 2019 Konferenz
https://www.apccc.org/fileadmin/file...k_2_Parker.pdf

Paul-Ehrlich-Institut (PEI). Rote-Hand-Brief: Prolia® (Denosumab). 2013 
https://www.pei.de/DE/newsroom/verof...ml?nn=11235284

Paul-Ehrlich-Institut (PEI). Rote-Hand-Brief: Prolia® (Denosumab). 2014 
https://www.pei.de/DE/newsroom/verof...ml?nn=11235324

Perdonà et al., 2005, Efficacy of tamoxifen and radiotherapy for prevention and treatment of gynaecomastia and breast pain caused by bicalutamide in prostate cancer: a randomised controlled trial
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1586...trolled-trial/

Phillips et al., 2014, Androgen Deprivation Therapy and the Re-emergence of Parenteral Estrogen in Prostate Cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4052190/

Planas et al., 2016, Hormonal Response Recovery After Long-Term Androgen Deprivation Therapy in Patients With Prostate Cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2762...ostate-cancer/

Reid et al., CYP17 inhibition as a hormonal strategy for prostate cancer.
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1898...ostate-cancer/

Retz, 2010, Gschwend, Medikamentöse Tumortherapie in der Uroonkologie, 2. Auflage, Springer Verlag 2010, ISBN-13 978-3-642-10380-3

Roe, 2016, Assessment of Cardiovascular Risk with the Use of Androgen Deprivation Therapy for Prostate Cancer
https://www.urotoday.com/video-lectu...-00-42-09.html

Rüffer et al., 2017, Fatigue  Chronische Müdigkeit bei Krebs, blaue Ratgeber 51, Deutsche Krebshilfe
https://www.krebshilfe.de/infomateri...Krebshilfe.pdf

Russell et al., 2017, Estradiol for the mitigation of adverse effects of androgen deprivation therapy in Endocrine-Related Cancer
https://erc.bioscientifica.com/view/...RC-17-0153.xml

Saad et al., 2002, A Randomized, Placebo-Controlled Trial of Zoledronic Acid in Patients With Hormone-Refractory Metastatic Prostate Carcinoma
https://academic.oup.com/jnci/articl...9/1458/2519926

Saad, 2019, Prevention and treatment of osteoporosis
https://www.apccc.org/fileadmin/file...alk_1_Saad.pdf

Saini et al., 2011, Psychological distress in men with prostate cancer receiving adjuvant
androgen-deprivation therapy
http://hdl.handle.net/2318/97436

Salminen et al., 2005, Estradiol and cognition during androgen deprivation in men with prostate carcinoma
https://acsjournals.onlinelibrary.wi...002/cncr.20962

Saltzstein et al., 2005, Prevention and Management of Bicalutamide-Induced Gynecomastia and Breast Pain: Randomized Endocrinologic and Clinical Studies With Tamoxifen and Anastrozole
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1568...tein+tamoxifen

Samarrai Al, Testosteronmangel (sekundärer Hypogonadismus)
Apr 11, 2014 in Fachberichte, Medizin, Expat Aktuell
https://web.archive.org/web/20150910...ypogonadismus/

Santen et al., 2013, Hormone Responsive Cancers
in Strauss-Barbieri, Reproductive Endocrinology, 7th Edition
https://kundoc.com/pdf-hormone-respo...aacd61556.html

Scharla, 2001, ALTERSBEDINGTE VERÄNDERUNGEN DES BEWEGUNGSAPPARATES  EINE ÜBERSICHT
https://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/758.pdf

Schatz, 2013, Niedriges Testosteron weist bei Männern auf ein erhöhtes Risiko für Rheumatoide Arthritis hin
https://blog.endokrinologie.net/nied...arthritis-945/

Schellhammer, 2017, Oestrogen redux: will transdermal delivery rebalance the riskbenefit equation?
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1111/bju.13737

Segal et al., 2003, Resistance exercise in men receiving androgen deprivation therapy for prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12721238

Seidenfeld, 2000, Single-Therapy Androgen Suppression in Men with Advanced
Prostate Cancer: A Systematic Review and Meta-Analysis
https://annals.org/aim/article-abstr...tematic-review

Shahani, 2009, Androgens and erythropoiesis: past and present
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19494706/

Shipley et al., 2017, Radiation with or without Antiandrogen Therapy in Recurrent Prostate Cancer
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa1607529

Shore, 2019, Management of ADT Metabolic Complications: Assessment, Monitoring, Interventions
https://www.apccc.org/fileadmin/file...lk_3_Shore.pdf

Skorupskaite et al., The kisspeptin-GnRH pathway in human reproductive health and disease
https://academic.oup.com/humupd/article/20/4/485/834154

Slovin et al., 2018, A multicenter, randomized, controlled trial comparing the occurrence of major adverse cardiovascular events (MACEs) in patients (pts) with prostate cancer (pc) and cardiovascular disease (CVD) receiving degarelix (GnRH receptor antagonist) or leuprolide (GnRH receptor agonist).
https://ascopubs.org/doi/abs/10.1200...6_suppl.TPS395

Smith et al., 2001a, The effects of induced hypogonadism on arterial stiffness, body composition, and metabolic parameters in males with prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11549659

Smith, 2001b, Complementary and Alternative Therapies for Advanced Prostate Cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1152...ostate-cancer/

Smith et al., 2002, Changes in body composition during androgen deprivation therapy for prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11836291

Smith et al., 2004, Raloxifene to prevent gonadotropin-releasing hormone agonist-induced bone loss in men with prostate cancer: a randomized controlled trial.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15292315

Smith, 2004, Changes in fat and lean body mass during androgen-deprivation therapy for prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15072892

Smith et al., 2004, Bicalutamide Monotherapy Versus Leuprolide Monotherapy for Prostate Cancer: Effects on Bone Mineral Density and Body Composition
https://ascopubs.org/doi/full/10.120...r_pub%3dpubmed

Smith et al., 2006, Insulin sensitivity during combined androgen blockade for prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16434464

Smith et al., 2010, Toremifene to Reduce Fracture Risk in Men Receiving Androgen Deprivation Therapy for Prostate Cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3047407/

Smith et al., 2011, Toremifene Decreases Vertebral Fractures in Men Younger Than 80 Years Receiving Androgen Deprivation Therapy for Prostate Cancer
https://www.sciencedirect.com/scienc...22534711045204

So et al., 2012, Management of skeletal-related events in patients with advanced prostate cancer and bone metastases: Incorporating new agents into clinical practice
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3526633/

Sountoulides et al., 2013, Adverse Effects of Androgen Deprivation Therapy for Prostate Cancer: Prevention and Management
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3747499/

Spratt et al., 2019, Two Years of Anti-Androgen Treatment Increases Other-Cause Mortality in Men Receiving Early Salvage Radiotherapy: A Secondary Analysis of the NRG Oncology/RTOG 9601 Randomized Phase III Trial
https://www.redjournal.org/article/S...664-8/fulltext
https://www.astro.org/News-and-Publi...mortality-risk

Stone et al., 2018, MP22-12 INFLUENCE OF HORMONE THERAPY AND TESTOSTERONE LEVEL ON ALL CAUSE SURVIVAL AFTER BRACHYTHERAPY FOR LOCALIZED PROSTATE CANCER
https://www.auajournals.org/doi/full...ro.2018.02.723

Storer et al., 2012, Muscle function, physical performance and body composition changes in men with prostate cancer undergoing androgen deprivation therapy
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3735097/

Swerdloff et al., 2019, Gynecomastia: Etiology, Diagnosis, and Treatment
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK279105/

Taaffe et al., 2019, Immediate versus delayed exercise in men initiating androgen deprivation: effects on bone density and soft tissue composition
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6635752/

Taylor et al., 2016, Effects of Testosterone and Estradiol Deficiency on Vasomotor Symptoms in Hypogonadal Men
https://academic.oup.com/jcem/articl...9/3479/2806829

Taylor, 2019, Anabolics in the Management of Glucocorticoid-Induced Osteoporosis: An Evidence-Based Review of Long-Term Safety, Efficacy and Place in Therapy
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/3169...ce-in-therapy/

Thelen et al., Resistenzmechanismen unter antihormoneller Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms
https://www.thieme-connect.de/produc...108295?lang=de

Tombal et al., 2015, Long-term Efficacy and Safety of Enzalutamide Monotherapy in Hormone-naive Prostate Cancer: 1- and 2-Year Open-label Follow-up Results
https://www.europeanurology.com/arti...low-up-results

Trombetti et al., 2002, Survival and potential years of life lost after hip fracture in men and age-matched women
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12195537

Tsumura et al., 2015, Recovery of serum testosterone following neoadjuvant and adjuvant androgen deprivation therapy in men treated with prostate brachytherapy
https://www.wjgnet.com/1949-8470/full/v7/i12/494.htm

Turo et al., 2013, Diethylstilboestrol for the treatment of prostate cancer: Past, present and future
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...ent_and_future

Van Oort, 2019, Management of sexuality and incontinence issues in APC
https://www.apccc.org/fileadmin/file..._1_vanoort.pdf

Vermeulen et al., 2002, Estradiol in Elderly Men
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/1219...?dopt=Abstract

Vinogradova et al., 2019, Use of hormone replacement therapy and risk of venous thromboembolism: nested case-control studies using the QResearch and CPRD databases
https://www.bmj.com/content/364/bmj.k4810

Walker et al., 2013, Luteinizing Hormone--Releasing Hormone Agonists: A Quick Reference for Prevalence Rates of Potential Adverse Effects
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2389...verse-effects/

Wellington, 2006, Bicalutamide 150mg A Review of its Use in the Treatment of Locally AdvancedProstate Cancer
http://www.antialabs.com/reference/21018026.pdf

White et al., 2015, Development of UK guidance on the management of erectile dysfunction resulting from radical radiotherapy and androgen deprivation therapy for prostate cancer
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4309408/

Wikipedia Estrogen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrogen#Biosynthesis

Wikipedia Estrogene
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrogene

Wikipedia Knochenumbau
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knochenumbau

Wikipedia Meibom-Drüse
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meibom-Dr%C3%BCse

Yang et al., 2018, Androgen Deprivation Therapy and Risk of Rheumatoid Arthritis in Patients With Localized Prostate Cancer
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2926...ostate-cancer/

Zapatero et al., 2015, High-dose Radiotherapy With Short-Term or Long-Term Androgen Deprivation in Localised Prostate Cancer (DART01/05 GICOR): A Randomised, Controlled, Phase 3 Trial
https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/2570...phase-3-trial/

----------


## lutzi007

Georg,
Danke!!!
Hervorragend!!!
Lutz

----------


## Optimist

Danke Georg,

dass du dir die die Mühe gemacht hast die Nebenwirkungen des Hormonentzugs und mögliche Massnahmen zur Linderung in übersichtlicher und verständlicher Form zusammenzustellen.

Beim Überfliegen deines umfangreichen Beitrages habe ich, obwohl ich mich in den über 2 Jahren meines Hormonentzuges immer wieder mit den Nebenwirkungen beschäftigt habe,  etliche für mich bisher neue Informationen gefunden.

Eine sehr empfehlenswerte Zusammenstellung für ADT-Neulinge und Langzeit-Betroffene.

Franz

----------


## lutzi007

Georg,
Die Abhandlung wäre auch sehr gut im Bereich
"Wichtige Links zum Thema Prostatakrebs"
platziert!!!
Sie beantwortet viele Fragen und gibt viele wertvolle Ratschläge.
Lutz

----------


## walu51

Hallo.....auch von mir als einem der noch hoffentlich noch lange die ADT nicht machen muss, herzlichen Dank für diese aufwändige und sehr gut strukturierte Arbeit. Vielen Dank!
Walter

----------


## Lothar M

Georg,
auch von mir vielen Dank für die ausgezeichnete und sehr verständliche Arbeit.
Referenzbeitrag!
Das Quellenverzeichnis ist der Hammer!
Deine Arbeit sollte wieder als KISP-Text hier eingestellt werden, sowie ein Verweis im Basiswissen.
Lothar

----------


## tritus59

Georg, danke für diese tolle Zusammenfassung über die Hormontherapie! Ich würde gar behaupten, sie beantwortet alle Fragen.  
Heinrich

----------


## Isetta300

Georg danke,

ich schließe mich den Meinungen der Vorschreiber an!

Dirk

----------


## W.Rellok

Georg,
phänomenal,
Danke.

Wäre zu meiner Zeit als Dissertation mit _cum laude_ angenommen worden.

Winfried

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Lieber Georg,

in der Tat kaum noch zu überbieten. Vielen Dank für Deine unzähligen Recherchen!

All up Stee

Harald

----------


## Stefan1

Moins,
danke Georg für die Arbit die Du Dir für uns gemacht hast.

----------


## Reiner mit E

Möchte mich gerne anschließen, vielen Dank Georg für die überaus umfangreiche Abhandlung.
Reiner

----------


## Martina1701

Was soll ich da noch sagen? DANKE👍
Martina

----------


## Niko52

Hervorragend!

----------


## Namenlos

Danke, Georg! Besser kann man das nicht machen.

----------


## adam 60

Vielen Dank Georg 
im Urlaub kann ich mir das dann mal richtig vornehmen ,
 Gruss
Adam

----------


## Rastaman

Lieber Georg,

auch von mir vielen Dank und Anerkennung für diese wertvolle Übersichtsarbeit, die man, wie schon Deine vorherigen, enzyklopädisch nennen kann.

Ein weiterer Grund, daß ich die Betroffenen bedauere, die nicht zu diesem Forum finden und die sich mit der (auf Grund des Zeitaufwandes wohl notwendigerweise) reduzierten Info-Vermittlung durch die jeweiligen Ärzte abfinden (müssen).

----------


## Barnold

Lieber Georg,
da kann ich mich meinen Vorrednerinnen und -rednern nur anschließen. 
Gruß Arnold

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank für die lobenden Worte! Wenn man sich soviel Mühe gemacht hat, freut einen das.

Im Forum habe ich oft gelesen, dass Betroffene unter den Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie leiden und daher hatte ich beschlossen, dass Thema aufzugreifen. Es sollten aber nicht nur die möglichen Nebenwirkungen beschrieben werden sondern auch, wieso diese überhaupt auftreten und was der Patient dagegen tun kann, um seine Situation zu verbessern. Ich habe versucht, das Thema möglichst vollständig zu bearbeiten und eben auch die Möglichkeiten zur Linderung der Nebenwirkungen eingehend zu beschreiben. Ich ahnte anfangs allerdings nicht, wie umfangreich dies werden würde.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Hallo Georg,
Dank für diese schöne Zusammenfassung und Kommentierung! Auch wenn ich manches etwas anders werten würde, bleibt es doch eine sehr ausführliche Arbeit, die jetzt nur noch auf gewissenhafte Umsetzung wartet – ob das was wird?

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Georg, ich schliesse mich den vielen Dankeschöns an.
LG Urs

----------


## Michi1

Guten Morgen Georg. Ich habe auch deine Beiträge gelesen und bin froh, dass die Nebenwirkungen sein können aber nicht müssen. Ich habe bis jetzt das Glück davon nicht betroffen zu sein.

----------


## por991

Hallo Georg,
auch von mir ein- Dankeschön- für Deine Arbeit.

Richard,

----------


## Benton

Hallo Georg,

Deine sehr schöne Übersicht kommt für mich gerade rechtzeitig, ich soll gerade eine Hormontherapie beginnen. 
Die reduzierten Nebenwirkungen legen nahe, es mit einer Enzalutamid- , Apalutamid- oder noch besser Darolutamid-Monotherapie zu versuchen.
Allerdings wird das bisher nicht angeboten.

Benton

----------


## RolandHO

Hallo Georg,

ein paar Tage nicht aufmerksam ins Forum geschaut, und schon hätte man das Wichtigste verpasst.
Ich bin zwar noch ein wenig von der Hormontherapie verschont, aber der link zu diesem Text ist schon gesetzt.

Mit Rastaman bedauere ich all die Betroffenen, die den Zugang zu diesem Forum nicht gefunden haben.

Danke
Roland

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Georg,
  da mir Osteoporose durch Erkrankungen in  meiner Familie bekannt ist, hat mich der Wert von  4 für die Indikation einer medikamentösen Therapie bei Männern (60  70 Jahre) gewundert.


  Zitat aus Nebenwirkungen der Hormontherapie .,Punkt 13  Knochenschwund"

  _Bei Bestehen einer Osteoporose wird zur Behandlung auf die Leitlinie zur supportiven Therapie verwiesen. Diese Leitlinie empfiehlt jedoch ab einer Knochenmineraldichte (BMD - bone mineral density) von kleiner -1,5 mit einer anti-osteoporotischen Therapie zu beginnen. Gleichzeitig verweist sie wiederum auf die Leitlinie des DVO (Dachverband Osteologie) und stellt die darin veröffentlichte Tabelle dar, die z.B. für Patienten zwischen 60 und 70 Jahren erst ab einem BMD von -4.0 eine medikamentöse Osteoporosetherapie empfiehlt (Leitlinie Supportive Therapie Punkt 10.59). Denosumab und Biophosphonate müssen zusammen mit einer Kalzium und Vitamin D Ergänzung eingesetzt werden_.

Die Werte - 1,5 und  4 widersprechen sich auf den ersten Blick.
Dazu zwei erläuternde Anmerkungen auf Grundlage der Leitlinie Supportive Therapie -konsensbasierte Empfehlung 10.59"

  - *der Wert von kleiner  1,5  bezieht sich auf Patienten mit ADT* (Tab.71. Punkt 3, Erläuterung unterhalb)

  _Punkt 3 zur Glukokortikoid induzierten Therapie gilt somit analog für die antihormonelle Therapie (Siehe Indikationsstellung zur Einleitung einer anti-osteoporotischen Therapie_)."


*Der Wert von  4.0 für Patienten zwischen 60 und 70 Jahren verändert sich durch Risikofaktoren*,, z. B. Diabetes um + 1, Oberschenkelbruch bei einem Elternteil um + 0.5. Damit kann aus dem Wert  4 schnell ein  Wert von -2.5 werden, bei dem eine Therapie notwendig erscheint. (Tab.73). Gilt nur für Männer ohne ADT !


Franz

----------


## Georg_

Ja Franz, da hast Du Recht. Punkt 3 und "_gilt somit analog für die antihormonelle Therapie_" hatte ich übersehen. Dann besteht kein Widerspruch zwischen der Prostatakrebsleitlinie und der Leitlinie Supportive Therapie. Wenn Ralf meine Arbeit als KISP-Text akzeptiert, korrigiere ich das vorher.

----------


## RalfDm

> Wenn Ralf meine Arbeit als KISP-Text akzeptiert, korrigiere ich das vorher.


Selbstverständlich akzeptiere ich sie, ich warte schon auf sie!

Ralf

----------


## Optimist

Antwort zu Zitat aus 
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...872#post122872




> Meinen Text zu den Nebenwirkungen der ADT hatte ich geschrieben in der Hoffnung, dass damit die Patienten lesen was sie gegen die Nebenwirkungen unternehmen können. Für wichtig halte ich die Östradiol-Pflaster oder Gels. Bei den meisten Nebenwirkungen hatte ich geschrieben, dass sie durch Östrogenmangel entstehen und nicht durch Testosteronmangel.Georg


Georg,
laut Studienlage können Östradiolgaben über die Haut einige Nebenwirkungen beim Hormonentzug lindern. Soweit die Theorie.

Da verschreibungspflichtig, wird in der Praxis schnell klar, dass es beim Pflaster oder Gel für viele bei der Theorie bleibt. Meine Nachfragen beim Urologen und mehreren  Hausärzten führte zu erstaunten bis entsetzten Blicken aber zu keinem Rezept. 

Franz

----------


## lutzi007

> ...
> Da verschreibungspflichtig, wird in der Praxis schnell klar, dass es beim Pflaster oder Gel für viele bei der Theorie bleibt. Meine Nachfragen beim Urologen und mehreren  Hausärzten führte zu erstaunten bis entsetzten Blicken aber zu keinem Rezept. 
> 
> Franz


Ich glaube, das probiere ich auch mal aus.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf die Reaktionen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

LowRoad setzt ja diese Pflaster ein, vielleicht kann er uns einen Tipp geben wie man da "rankommt".

Tamoxifen wollte mein Urologe mir auch nicht verschreiben, da "off-label" und wahrscheinlich hatte er es noch nicht gemacht. Ich hatte die entsprechende Seite aus der Leitlinie ausgedruckt mitgebracht und meinte, wenn es doch in der Leitlinie erwähnt wird kann man es doch einsetzen. Er war daraufhin bereit, einen Arzt an der Uniklinik anzurufen, der Mitglied in der Leitliniengruppe ist, und nachzufragen. Daraufhin hat er mir ein Rezept zugesandt.

Östrogene werden in der Leitlinie als Mittel gegen Hitzewallungen erwähnt (Punkt 6.57). In den Erläuterungen heißt es:

_Hitzewallungen sind die häufigste Nebenwirkung der Kastration, können den Patienten z. T. extrem belasten und die Lebensqualität entsprechend mindern. Zur Behandlung von Hitzewallungen gibt es mehrere Optionen. Cyproteronacetat soll in einer Dosierung von 50 mg 2 x 1 Tbl. oder 300 mg i.m. alle zwei Wochen verabreicht werden. Weitere hormonelle Therapieoptionen sind die Gabe von Östrogenen und Progesteron._

Östrogene werden als Tabletten, Pflaster oder Gels angeboten. Zumindest Tabletten sollte man auf Grund der Leitlinienempfehlung bekommen können. Klar, der Arzt hat das noch nie verschrieben und wird sich sehr schwer tun. Aber soll ich deswegen verschweigen, dass es hilft?

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

Estradiol Pflaster betreffend könnte ich schier verzweifeln, denn die Erfahrungen, die hier geschildert werden sind keine Einzelfälle, sondern gängige Praxis. Ich habe es früher sehr intensiv beworben, und bin auf großes Interesse damit gestoßen, aber letztendlich blieben frustrierte Patienten zurück, da die Urologen nur die Augen verdreht haben. Schade, denn man könnte so viel ADT assoziiertes Leid mit dieser simplen Intervention lindern.

Ich selbst verwende aktuell ESTRAMON 100µg/Tag Pflaster (24 Stck  32), d.h. es werden 100µg Estradiol pro Tag über die Haut in den Körper abgegeben. Alle 4 Tage ist das Pflaster zu wechseln, dann ist es verbraucht. Ich kleb es auf den Rücken in Höhe des Hosenbundes. Dort stört es nicht, und wird auch nicht durch Reibung der Kleidung abgerubbelt. Duschen, Sauna oder Schwimmen sind kein Problem. Auch extremes Schwitzen nicht, also kein Grund den Sport zu reduzieren! Ich selbst empfinde meine physischen Möglichkeiten besser, wenn ich die Pflaster konsequent einsetze. Manchmal schludere ich damit, und nach einer Woche merke ich das sehr deutlich, dass sich der Wirkstoff verbraucht hat.

Nun war es nicht so, dass mein Urologe das von sich aus angeboten hat, aber wir haben nach vielen Jahren des intensiven Gedankenaustausches ein recht gutes Verhältnis, und so war das bei der Datenlage kein Problem ein (Privat) Rezept dafür zu bekommen, genauso wie für manch andere _'Ergänzungen'_ wie Dexamethason, Statine, Metformin, Dostinex, Epo, Rocaltrol, usw. wofür es eine gewisse Evidenz gibt, und die Risiken bekannt und besprochen sind.

Ich könnte natürlich noch auf die Möglichkeit eines Onlinerezepts hinweisen, halte das aber für nicht sachdienlich, denn erstens wäre das extrem teuer, und zweitens sollte der Arzt bei dem man in Behandlung ist schon wissen, was man so alles macht.

----------


## Ursula

Östrogen gibt es auch als Gel (Gynokadin-Gel). Das kann man besser dosieren (niedriger), als ein Pflaster, welches tagelang auf einer Stelle klebt und den Wirkstoff nicht gleichmäßig abgibt.

----------


## DieBlonde

Das ist ja der Wahnsinn, ich staune nur.
Fantastische Arbeit, vielen vielen Dank, Georg!

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Ursula,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis auf Gynokadin Gel. Man kann  dabei, wie ich gelesen habe, die Dosis erhöhen oder reduzieren.  Allerdings ist das Mittel auch verschreibungspflichtig.

Georg

----------


## RalfDm

Georgs Text zu Nebenwirkungen bei einer ADT ist jetzt als .pdf-Datei zum Herunterladen bei KISP verfügbar:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...nwirkungen.pdf 

Ralf

----------


## Weibsbild

Vielen vielen Dank Georg! Wegen genau solcher Informationen lese ich hier mit. Ich habe mir die Datei ausgedruckt und werde sie dem Urologen mal geben. Denn dessen einzige Antwort an meinen Mann ist immer: Tja, da müssen sie durch, da kann man nix machen. Sogar Heidelberg, Prostatazentrum, meinte, dass es nichts gäbe, was die Nebenwirkungen senken könnte.

Christine

----------


## Georg_

Christine,

die Linderung von Nebenwirkungen einer Hormontherapie wird wohl bei der Ausbildung der Ärzte nicht gelehrt und auch auf den Ärztetagungen wird es nicht angesprochen. Ausnahme war die APCCC in Basel. Außerdem geht die Leitlinie in der Langfassung unter Punkt 6.57 auf die Linderung der Nebenwirkungen ein. Allerdings bleibt den Ärzten wohl nicht die Zeit, so intensiv die Langfassung der Leitlinie zu lesen. Man weiß ja eh, wie man Prostatakrebs behandelt.

Das Problem hat sich aber verschärft, da die Patienten viel länger als vor 20 Jahren Hormontherapie machen. Es wird in der Regel sehr früh damit begonnen, meist nach OP und Salvage-Bestrahlung, und es gibt jetzt neue Medikamente, die im resistenten Stadium noch angewendet werden können. Eine Dauer der Hormontherapie von über 10 Jahren ist dann nicht selten. Daher ist es sinnvoll sich mit der Linderung der Nebenwirkungen auseinanderzusetzen, wenn der Patient so lange darunter leiden muss.

Georg

----------


## Optimist

*Gedanken zu Männern, Ärzten und Nebenwirkungen des Hormonentzugs*

Das Reden über Krankheiten und über damit verbundene Beschwerden, wird von vielen Männern mit Schwäche gleichgesetzt. Man(n) geht erst zum Arzt, wenn es nicht mehr anders geht. 
  Stark sein, nicht über Krankheiten und damit verbundene Beschwerden reden, das schützt Männer in unserer Gesellschaft im Berufsleben. Ein Mann ist im Konkurrenzkampf, wenn er gesund ist oder sich als  Gesunder darstellt, weniger angreifbar. Das war leider auch meine Sicht auf gesundheitliche Dinge bis zum Ende meines Berufslebens. 

  Es wäre vorstellbar, dass  Ärzte aufgrund des Verhaltens von uns Männern, wenig über Beschwerden zu erzählen, keinen Überblick über die tatsächliche Häufigkeit und Schwere von Nebenwirkungen einer ADT  haben. 

Hier sehe ich einen möglichen Ansatz zur Problemlösung. 
Wenn viele Männer *deutlich* über ihre durch ADT verursachten Beschwerden beim Arzt sprechen, und* immer wieder* darüber sprechen, dann werden diese Beschwerden allmählich bei einigen Ärzten als ein ernstes Problem gesehen werden und wohl auch behandelt.

  Franz

----------


## Isetta300

Hallo Georg, hallo Franz,

meine ADT (Zoladex) dauerte 2 Jahre. Ich hatte, Gott sei Dank, kaum Probleme. Irgendwie ist das bei jedem anders.

Grüße

Dirk

----------


## Optimist

> * 19  Erholung des Testosteronspiegels nach einer ADT*
> Wird eine ADT beendet, so ist der Patient meist an einer schnellen Erholung des Testosteronspiegels interessiert um seine Lebensqualität zu verbessern. In wie weit sich der Testosteronwert wieder erholt, ist vor allem von drei Faktoren abhängig: der Dauer der ADT, dem Alter des Patienten und dem Testosteron-Basiswert vor Beginn der ADT


Die sehr langsame, oder erstmal nicht nachweisbare Erholung des Testosteronspiegels nach längerer ADT kann ich bestätigen.
Nach vier Monaten des Intermittierens ist mein PSA-Wert erfreulicherweise immer noch unterhalb der Messbereichsuntergrenze Labor, der Testosteronspiegel aber hat sich mit dem aktuellen Wert  0,07 ng/ml nicht nach oben bewegt.
*Trotzdem* hat sich meine Lebensqualität deutlich verbessert. Hitzewallungen, Stimmungsschwankungen und kognitive Defizite sind verschwunden, meine körperliche Kondition hat seit Dezember erkennbar, wohl auch durch gezieltes Training zugenommen. Auch meine Gelenkbeschwerden sind weitgehend abgeklungen. Die Gewichtszunahme, die bei mir erst in den letzten Monaten der ADT eintrat, konnte ich bremsen und mein Gewicht wieder etwas reduzieren.

Bleibt zu hoffen, dass mir die Entwicklung des PSA-Wertes noch einige Monate Zeit lässt, ein weitgehend beschwerdefreies Leben zu führen.

Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> Bleibt zu hoffen, dass mir die Entwicklung des PSA-Wertes noch einige  Monate Zeit lässt, ein weitgehend beschwerdefreies Leben zu führen.


Das Franz wünsche ich Dir aufrichtig. Mögen es noch viele Jahre sein!

Gruß Harald

----------


## Martina1701

Danke Georg für deine Mühe.  Ich habe mir den Absatz Gelenkbrschwerden besonders durchgelesen. Mein Vater klagt seit ca 2 Wochen über Schmerzen etwas unterhalb des Knies. Heute kann er kaum laufen. Mit Ibuprofen geht es etwas. Es ist wirklich schwierig, Abnutzung, Entzündung oder Nebenwirkung.  Gibt es Blutwerte, die man bestimmen kann, um die Ursache zu finden? Macht Osteoporose  auch solche Schmerzen? Er möchte nicht schon wieder zum Arzt. 
Martina

----------


## Optimist

> Es ist wirklich schwierig, Abnutzung, Entzündung oder Nebenwirkung.  Gibt es Blutwerte, die man bestimmen kann, um die Ursache zu finden? Macht Osteoporose  auch solche Schmerzen? Er möchte nicht schon wieder zum Arzt. Martina


Hallo Martina,
die Schmerzen können die unterschiedlichsten Ursachen haben.  
- Abnutzung an Gelenken kann durch bildgebende Verfahren nachgewiesen werden. 
- Ergänzend  wäre es sinnvoll, nachzuprüfen ob Entzündungen z. B. eine Rheumatoide Arthritis vorliegen. Dies geschieht u. a. über die Bestimmung der Rheumafaktoren (Blutwerte).
- Osteoporose, hier lassen sich Hinweise ob eine Osteoporose vorliegt, aus einer Knochendichtemessung gewinnen.
- Schmerzen unterhalb des Knies können auch durch Venenentzündungen hervorgerufen werden.

Meine Auflistung möglicher Ursachen ist sicher nicht vollständig, *abklären und behandeln lassen sich die Schmerzen nur bei einem  Arztbesuch.
*
Franz

----------


## Guenter77

Ich mache nun seit Anfang 2017 meine ADT (alle 3 Monate die Leuprorelin Spritze). In zwei Wochen ist es wieder soweit. In Zeiten des Corona Virus mache ich mir nun Gedanken über die Ansteckungsgefahr im Wartezimmer der Urologie Praxis. Ich überlege ob ich den Zeitpunkt für die nächste Spritze ca. 4 Wochen hinaus schieben soll.
 Nun meine Frage : kann man das ohne größere, zu erwartende Probleme machen, oder ist doch angeraten den festgesetzten Termin strikt einzuhalten ?

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Guten Morgen Günter,

nach Einsicht auf die letzten PSA-Werte könnte man wohl mal eine Pause einlegen, ohne dass es zu nennenswerten Verschlechterungen kommt.

Gruß Harald

----------


## Jacono

Moin moin,
Günter, warum spritzt du nicht selbst? Einfach Rezept abholen, selbst zubereiten und spritzen. Wenn Dir dann auch ein kleines Bäuchlein beschieden ist, ist das Ganze Spielerei. Und Du bist sicher, das alles nach Vorschrift vorbereitet wurde (steht gut und verständlich in der Packungsbeilage). Ich würde zu diesem Zeitpunkt keine Pause machen. Andere Möglichkeit wäre, für einige Wochen ohne Unterbrechung auf Bicalutamid 150 zu wechseln. Nur so bist Du auf der sicheren Seite.
Gruß Jacono

----------


## Optimist

Hallo Günter,
die 3-Monats-Spritzen überlappen etwas, so dass bei einer Verschiebung um 3 oder 4 Wochen keine großen Probleme auftreten sollten. 

*Aber:* Ob die Ansteckungsgefahr durch das Coronavirus bis dahin geringer wird ? ?
Eher nicht, die Zahlen der Neuinfizierten nehmen rasant zu. 
Ruf mal in deiner Uro-Praxis an, vielleicht kannst du dir einen Termin zu einer Uhrzeit geben lassen, an dem im Wartezimmer erfahrungsgemäß weniger los ist.   Einmalhandschuhe nicht vergessen.

Vielleicht wäre, nach Rücksprache mit dem Urologen eine 6-Monatsspritze eine Alternative.

Alles Gute
Franz

----------


## Guenter77

Besten Dank für Eure Vorschläge und Empfehlungen. Ich habe meinen Urologen wegen des Termins angeschrieben und auch die 6 Monatspritze bestellt. Ich berichte dann wie es weiter geht.

----------


## Stefan1

> Moin moin,
> Günter, warum spritzt du nicht selbst? Einfach Rezept abholen, selbst zubereiten und spritzen. 
> Gruß Jacono


Moins,
ich kenne keinen Urologen, der dafür ein Rezept gibt . . .
mein Urologe spritzt grundsätzlich selbst !

----------


## Jacono

Stefan,
Du kannst per vom Urologen ausgestelltem Rezept das Medikament selbst aus der Apotheke holen und es Dir zu Hause auch selbst injizieren. Das ist nicht verboten und nicht strafbar; sondern in diesen Zeiten sogar vernünftig. 
Ich kenne keinen Urologen, der das nicht mitmacht.
Liebe Grüße 
Jacono

----------


## ursus47

also ich hätte morgen auch Termin beim Urologen UNI klinik Freiburg. Ich werde aber nicht in die Sprechstunde gehen, sondern nur ins Labor und dort die Spritze bekommen und dann sofort wieder verschwinden.
Ich werde mich nicht ins Wartezimmer setzen sondern lasse mich draussen aufrufen wenn die MTA die Spritze machen will.

----------


## Optimist

Zum Thema Anwendung der Leupronespritze ein Verweis auf den Beipackzettel zu Leuprone, z. B. Hexal:

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...gKwx4hdUlVFrin

  Kapitel 3_, Anwendung
__Die Anwendung sollte durch einen in der Tumortherapie erfahrenen Arzt erfolgen_. 

Und im Anhang S. 17, die ausführliche Anweisung zum Gebrauch der Spritze:
_Die folgenden Informationen sind nur für Ärzte bzw. medizinisches Fachpersonal bestimmt .._

  ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
  Daraus leite ich ab, die Gabe der Leuprone-, oder ähnlicher Spritzen ist dem *erfahrenen Arzt* vorbehalten.


  Franz

----------


## LowRoad

> Kapitel 3_, Anwendung
> __Die Anwendung sollte durch einen in der Tumortherapie erfahrenen Arzt erfolgen_. 


Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet _"Anwendung"_ in diesem Zusammenhang aber nicht Applikation, sondern Verschreibung, also Therapielenkung. Die Zubereitung und Applikation des Implantates wird üblicherweise durch die Arzthelfer durchgeführt. So ist das auch bei mir, obwohl ich immer ein Rezept für die nächste Spritze (hier Pamorelin) ausgestellt erhalte, damit ich es zum nächsten Besuch mitbringen kann. Wenn ich ihm dann erzählen würde: _'habe ich mir schon selbst in den Bauch reingejubelt...'_ dann würde er das wahrscheinlich emotionslos zur Kenntnis nehmen. Ich mache das ja auch bei Prolia und Epoetin so.

----------


## Stefan1

> Stefan,
> Du kannst per vom Urologen ausgestelltem Rezept das Medikament selbst aus der Apotheke holen und es Dir zu Hause auch selbst injizieren. Das ist nicht verboten und nicht strafbar; sondern in diesen Zeiten sogar vernünftig. 
> Ich kenne keinen Urologen, der das nicht mitmacht.
> Liebe Grüße 
> Jacono



. . . doch, meiner macht das nicht mit.
Wollte eine Spritze mit nach Spanien mitnehmen (im Kühlschrank) habe auch dort mit einem deutschen Urologen gesprochen der mir die Spritze geben würde, aber mein Urologe gibt mir dafür kein Rezept, das dürfte er nicht.

----------


## Jacono

Der Urologe bevormundet Dich, denn er muss das Rezept herausrücken. In der Anleitung steht sogar dazu etwas geschrieben, was zu beachten ist, wenn der Patient selbst injiziert. Also ziehe die Konsequenz und nicht verunsichern lassen. Letztes kann Dein Urologe wohl sehr gut.

----------


## ursus47

*kannst du mir mal zeigen wo das steht??????

Wie wird es angewendet?*

Wenden Sie dieses Arzneimittel immer genau nach Absprache mit Ihrem Arzt an.
Die Entscheidung, ob eine Behandlung mit Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monatsdepot angezeigt ist, und die längerfristige Therapiekontrolle sollte von in der Geschwulsttherapie erfahrenen Ärzten getroffen bzw. durchgeführt werden.
Die empfohlene Dosis beträgt 5 mg Leuprorelin als Einzeldosis alle 3 Monate.
Wenn die Anwendung in Ausnahmefällen um bis zu 4 Wochen verschoben wird, dürfte bei den meisten Patienten die therapeutische Wirkung nicht beeinträchtigt sein.
Das Implantat wird subkutan in die Bauchhaut eingeschoben.
In der Regel ist die Therapie fortgeschrittener hormonabhängiger Prostatakarzinome mit Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monatsdepot eine Langzeitbehandlung.
Wenn Sie eine größere Menge von Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monatsdepot angewendet haben, als Sie sollten
Da die Injektionen durch den Arzt vorgenommen werden, sind Anwendungsfehler ebenso wie Überdosierungen nicht zu erwarten. Selbst die Verabreichung von 20 mg Leuprorelinacetat pro Tag über einen Zeitraum von 2 Jahren ergab keine Hinweise auf Vergiftungserscheinungen beim Menschen.
Wenn Sie die Anwendung von Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monatsdepot vergessen haben
Bitte sprechen Sie mit Ihrem Arzt, wenn Sie glauben, dass die Anwendung alle 3 Monate von Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monatsdepot versäumt wurde.
Wenn Sie die Anwendung von Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monatsdepot abbrechen
Da die Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms in der Regel eine langfristige Verabreichung von Leuprone HEXAL 3-Monatsdepot erfordert, könnten sich die mit Ihrer Erkrankung verbundenen Symptome verschlimmern, wenn die Therapie vorzeitig beendet wird. Sie sollten die Therapie aus diesem Grund nicht vorzeitig beenden, ohne zuvor Ihren Arzt zu Rate zu ziehen.
Wenn Sie weitere Fragen zur Anwendung dieses Arzneimittels haben, wenden Sie sich an Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker.

----------


## Heribert

> [/COLOR]
>  Das Implantat wird subkutan in die Bauchhaut eingeschoben.


sub·ku·tan = unter die Haut. also nicht in die Haut! Steht das wirklich so im Beipackzettel?
Beim Bauch bedeutet das "ins Unterhautfettgewebe".

In die Bauchhaut = intra-ku-tan

----------


## Stefan1

> sub·ku·tan = unter die Haut. also nicht in die Haut! Steht das wirklich so im Beipackzettel?


_" Leuprorelin Sandoz 5 mg wird Ihnen als eine Injektion unter die Haut (subkutan) im Bauchbereich verabreicht. "


_

----------


## Jacono

_Hallo ursus47,
bei Leuprorelin steht in der Anwendungsbeschreibung:

"Art der Anwendung_
*ELIGARD wird gewöhnlich vom Arzt oder vom Pflegepersonal verabreicht. Arzt oder Pflegepersonal übernehmen auch die Zubereitung der gebrauchsfertigen Lösung (nach den Anweisungen in Abschnitt 7 ?Informationen für das medizinische Fachpersonal? am Ende dieser Gebrauchsinformation). Wenn Sie die gebrauchsfertige Lösung selbst herstellen, lassen Sie sich bitte vom Arzt genau erklären, wie Sie vorgehen müssen."
*Die oben angeführte Aussage:"Da die Injektionen durch den Arzt vorgenommen werden, sind Anwendungsfehler ebenso wie Überdosierungen nicht zu erwarten."
kann nicht ernst gemeint sein; wir alle kennen die Probleme, die in Praxen bei der Zubereitung unserer ADH-Medikamente auftreten: Zeitmangel, Zeitmangel und fehlende Sorgfalt.
Man kann natürlich auch andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

----------


## ursus47

du verwechselst da etwas. Leurone ist ein Implantat und was du meinst ist eine flüssigspritze

https://imedikament.de/leuprone-hexa...achinformation

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

> du verwechselst da etwas. Leurone ist ein Implantat und was du meinst ist eine flüssigspritze
> 
> https://imedikament.de/leuprone-hexa...achinformation


Moin Urs,

es ist dasselbe, ob Implantat oder Spritze. Nur wird meist von Spritze geschrieben.

Harald

----------


## Optimist

Bevor hier noch länger aneinander vorbeigeschrieben wird, eine Erläuterung zu den verschiedenen "Spritzen".

 Es gibt für den Wirkstoff *Leuprorelin-Acetat* beides:
*Implantat* sowie* 
Pulver und Lösungsmittel zur Herstellung einer Injektionslösung.
* Die Anwendung der Implantatspritze ist einfacher, es sind weniger Schritte als bei der Injektionslösung notwendig.

*Implantat
*https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...gKwx4hdUlVFrin

*
Injektionslösung*
Bei der Herstellung einer Injektionslösung sind 15 (!) Schritte notwendig.

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...-zhKoFEf1rrQt9



Franz

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Vielen Dank Franz für die aufschlußreiche Aufklärung.

Harald

----------


## ursus47

Franz du hast schon recht. Es sind mehrer Schritte. Aber das geschieht ausserhalb der Bauchhaut. Und dann geht man vor wie bei jeder normalen Spritze. Dies ist natürlich etwas einfacher und könnte selber gemacht werden. Für das Implntat muss man erst den Kolben ganz rausziehen. dann muss die Nadel ganz eingestochen werden und dann muss sie 1 cm zurückgezogen werden. Esrt dann den kolben bis es knackst vor schieben. Wenn die Nadel rausgezogen wird muss an der Spitze eine hellblaue Markierung sichtbar sein.

----------


## Optimist

Gibt es im Forum Erfahrungen mit* Geschmacksveränderungen im Rahmen einer (längeren) Behandlung mit GnRH-Analoga?
*
In Beipackzetteln von Pamorelin werden Geschmacksveränderungen als seltene Nebenwirkung erwähnt.
 Seit ca. 2 Wochen sind bei mir Geschmacksveränderungen, verbunden mit einer Abneigung gegen verschiedene Speisen aufgetreten. 
Mit Pamorelin werde ich seit über 3 Jahren behandelt.

Geschmacksveränderungen kenne ich aus meiner Chemozeit, diese waren heftiger, aber von begrenzter Dauer (3 - 5 Tage bei jeder Docetaxel-Gabe).

Habe vorsichtshalber einen Termin beim Gastroenterologen vereinbart, es muss ja nicht am Pamorelin liegen.

Franz

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Franz,

ich habe unter Pamorelin bislang keine Geschmacksveränderungen festgestellt.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Optimist

Pamorelin hatte mit meinen Geschmacksveränderungen wohl nichts zu tun. 

Auf ärztlichen Rat habe ich alle meine zahlreichen NEM abgesetzt und schon nach einigen Tagen kam es zu einer Normalisierung meines Geschmacksempfindens. Werde die Pause etwas ausweiten und dann vorsichtig wieder beginnen.
Gastroenterologische Untersuchungen sind mir dadurch erspart geblieben.

Franz

----------


## Optimist

Chaga-Pilzpulver scheint die Geschmacksveränderungen zu bewirken. Habe es entsorgt.

Franz

----------

